# Tradito e lasciato ...



## Daniele34 (12 Aprile 2015)

Buona sera a tutti!
Mi presento sono Daniele! Appena iscritto... e volevo raccontarvi la mia storia ed avere un parere.

8 anni di fidanzamento gli ultimi 2 di convivenza....

Inziamo con il dire che la convivenza non è stata molto semplice dall'inizio... abbiamo la stessa età sulla 30ina passata... io più maturo le un poco con la testa più "giovanile".

Molti problemi... nonostante la casa fosse di sua proprietà, da uomo, ho preso il controllo... anche perchè lei... un poco perchè figlia unica... un poco perchè non ha mai fatto le cose di casa gli sono dovuto stare dietro molto... a volte rimproverandola.

Lei una ragazza molto dolce e bella... mi avrà detto almeno 100000 volte "ti amo"... io forse un paio...

Passati 2 anni... lei mi dice "NON TI AMO PIU'"..... a quel punto io cado nella disperazione più totale (cosa che lei non si sarebbe aspettata) piango, chiedo scusa e riconosco TUTTI i miei difetti scrivendogli una lettera.

A quel punto lei propone "una pausa"... anche perchè si aspettava che io confermassi di non amarla... e invece si è ricreduta quando gli ho confermato che ormai per me era la donna della mia vita.

Dopo 3 giorni... vengo a scoprire che durante la nostra relazione (quindi prima che mi lasciasse) lei mi tradiva con un altro da 1 anno (non vi dico come ho fatto... ma lo ho fatto).

Messa davanti alla cosa lei ha NEGATO tutto... (io non potevo mostrare le prove... anche perchè volevo capire fino a che punto poteva mentirmi).
Dopo altri 2 giorni di continuo negare io incomincio a farmi le valige e mostrarmi deciso ad andarmene... a questo punto lei si sente male poiché aveva capito di starmi a perdere.
Me ne sono andato... dopo averla insultata un paio di volte per telefono finalmente decide di dirmi la verità..... 
conferma di avermi tradito (trallaltro anche a casa nostra quando io ero fuori per lavoro) e che però la cosa era puramente per questione di "divertimento" e che non sono stati quegli episodi a provocare la separazione ma i problemi che c'erano nella coppia (che non era più coppia).

Io naturalmente ho accettato tutti gli errori e ho confermato le mie colpe... ma con lei mi sono incavolato a morte!

Naturalmente ho fatto presente di tutto a lei... di come mi sentissi io e di come c'ero stato male per quello che aveva fatto e FINALMENTE dichiara di aver fatto una cosa di cui si vergogna e si pente amaramente e dice di non frequentare più quella persona.

Il fatto è che comunque LEI non vuole tentare di risistemare le cose... 

Lei dichiara di essere stata male a casa con me e di essersi sentita trascurata e trattata male (anche se effettivamente non l'ho mai toccata violentemente... comunque avevo preso una posizione predominante tipo padre di famiglia).
Io gli ho dato disponibilità... 

"anche io soffro moltissimo e di certo non accetto il tradimento... e sto' malissimo.... ma penso che lavorandoci assieme forse possiamo salvare qualcosa perchè lo sento"

Quindi ho proposto di lavorare assieme... gli ho confermato che neanche io voglio tornare subito con lei... e che necessito di tempo per sbollentare ma insieme magari possiamo provare.

Nulla però... nonostante abbiamo successivamente passato due notti "bollenti" all'insegna della passione dove per un attimo pensavo si fosse accesa la speranza e la voglia di riprovare... il giorno dopo lei stava da capo a 12... 

Lei deve pensare... e mi tiene sospeso a mezz'aria! Gli rode il cxlo quando sa' che io sono fuori a ballare con gli amici (cosa che non facevo mai prima) e si dispera pensando a me però NON vuole ancora provarci.
Ha saputo che sono uscito con una mia vecchia amica e questo la ha infastidita molto!
Ogni tanto mi chiede se mi frequento con qualcun altra... ma gli dico di no (effettivamente è così).

Io... nonostante il dolore del tradimento... che mi provoca molti problemi... ogni tanto desiderio di riprovare lo ho.
Però è tosta... specialmente se da parte sua non vedo molta apertura.

Il fatto strano è che comunque lei ha molta paura di perdermi! QUando vado a riprendermi le cose da casa... lei si sente malissimo ed infatti lo devo fare quando non c'è.

Una situazione moooolto difficile... continua a contattarmi giorno per giorno... con messaggi tipo "ciao come stai", "ti mando un bacio" ecc.... che a me fanno molto male!

Sfortunatamente i suoi genitori hanno grandi problemi di salute e questo la destabilizzano ancora di più...

Un casinoooooooooo

Grazie


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2015)

Cioè in sintesi, fammi capire, sta ragassa, prima dice che non ti ama più, ti tradisce e poi ha paura di perderti, e nel contenpo non vuole riprovare con te.
Tu invece l'ami, ma non sopporti il tradimento, la lasci, ma vorresti riprovare con lei.

Sì, è un casino.


----------



## Daniele34 (12 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè in sintesi, fammi capire, sta ragassa, prima dice che non ti ama più, ti tradisce e poi ha paura di perderti, e nel contenpo non vuole riprovare con te.
> Tu invece l'ami, ma non sopporti il tradimento, la lasci, ma vorresti riprovare con lei.
> 
> Sì, è un casino.


...no... mi ha tradito mentre eravamo assieme... poi DOPO quando mi ha lasciato io mi sono messo ad indagare MOOOLTO approfonditamente e in 3 giorni ho scoperto che mi tradiva con un altro... ma non che si frequentava nel senso innamorata di un altro... ma che ci scopava e basta.

Io si... la amo ancora... NON sopporto il tradimento... ma gli ho proposto di lavorarci assieme... sia per come mi ero comportato io in precedenza (effettivamente non benissimo) sia per il suo tradimento.

Ma nulla... sta incasinata con il lavoro (molto precario... mentre io sono un professionista con un buon lavoro)... e con i genitori con grandi problemi ma che se la coccolano per bene.


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2015)

Vi siete messi, entrambi, in una brutta situazione.
Troppi errori da parte di entrambi.
L unico consiglio è di lasciare decantare gli animi, e poi ripartendo se è possibile, facendo tesoro del pregresso.
Siete entrambi perdenti con questa coppia.
Sbilanciata da subito.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Aprile 2015)

Io non credo per niente al "prendiamoci una pausa". Comunque: ho un po' di domande, se vuoi rispondere:

1. Lei ora ha ancora altri o un altro? 
2. Quanto scopavate in media in quei due anni a settimana?
3. Da quali dati arguisci che lei non si sta impegnando?
4. Perché non ti sei accorto che ti tradiva quando lo faceva ?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Io si... la amo ancora... NON sopporto il tradimento... ma gli ho proposto di lavorarci assieme... sia per come mi ero comportato io in precedenza (effettivamente non benissimo) sia per il suo tradimento.
> 
> Ma nulla... sta incasinata con il lavoro (molto precario... mentre io sono un professionista con un buon lavoro)... e con i genitori con grandi problemi ma che se la coccolano per bene.


Nel rosso: e lì ti fotti.
( con le to man)

Nel blu sta la tua via di salvezza.

Passato di là tempo un anno ti dirai con me, che scemo che sono stato a dare retta a quella là...

NON puoi tenerti in casa NON TUA, ma sua, una donna con cui non vai d'accordo NON PUOI...

Perchè amico mio, se sei giovane, il tuo compito sta nel temprare le forze per quando arriveranno le vere prove della vita...

Stramaledetto quel la amo ancora, stramaledettissimo...

Guarda che non sia come fu con me, 

Semplice orgoglio ferito e non accettare di essere stato lasciato.

Pensa solo a quanto questa situazione ti sta danneggiando sul lavoro. 
Pensa solo a quello. E fate du conti...

VALE LA PENA?

NO.


----------



## Horny (12 Aprile 2015)

rimproverandola???


----------



## Daniele34 (12 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non credo per niente al "prendiamoci una pausa". Comunque: ho un po' di domande, se vuoi rispondere:
> 
> 1. Lei ora ha ancora altri o un altro?
> 2. Quanto scopavate in media in quei due anni a settimana?
> ...



manco io ci credo alla pausa...

1. beh... a giudicare da come sta ora... non penso... è uno straccio e vivendo nella paura di perdermi... non sa' come io sia riuscito a "spiarla"... quindi a parer mio no (ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco).
2. vorrai dire al mese.... all'inizio 1 a settimana ci stava... l'ultimo anno molto meno... una al mese, anche per via del mio lavoro che mi portava a star fuori anche 15 giorni.
Sarà... ma da quando è successo tutto il fattaccio e ci siamo lasciati abbiamo rifatto sesso 2 volte... ed è stato il più bel sesso di sempre che non facevamo da anni! Con passione! E ora lo rifarei ogni singolo giorno!
3. perchè dice "non lo so' "... perchè afferma di voler rimanere sola, piangere e disperarsi per ora... per capire un domani se è il caso di tornare assieme o di lasciarsi per sempre 
4. perchè sono stato un COJONE io prima di tutto... faccio un di lavoro che mi tiene molti giorni fuori (anche 15)
Non è che si incontrava tutte le settimane o tutti i mesi... era una cosa "random"... ci si incontrava una volta... poi passavano un paio di mesi... e si rincontrava (diciamo non era una cosa "seriale") e poi perchè mi diceva così tante volte "ti amo", mi baciava, mi faceva sorprese, era di una dolcezza infinita! Mai avrei pensato!
Lei che era gelosa dei miei viaggi... lei che mi chiedeva: "ma tu hai un'altra"... 

Personalmente ho pensato di mandarla a quel paese più di una volta....... alla prima... è scattata il sesso... alla seconda... pure... 
quando provo a dirgli ADDIO mi cade in disperazione.
Adesso... è in una situazione veramente tosta... per il lavoro, la famiglia (padre e madre messi molto male)... se prendo forza la distruggo totalmente... alla fine è molto sensibile (anche se non si è fatta scrupoli a cornificarmi) e non so' neanche io se posso reggere una cosa simile.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel rosso: e lì ti fotti.
> ( con le to man)
> 
> Nel blu sta la tua via di salvezza.
> ...



In teoria è come dici te... in pratica difficile da digerire... a volte ci riesco a volte meno.

A volte sono felice pensando alla mia nuova vita futura con una donna che mi faccia sentire "me stesso"... e a volte mi viene in mente di ricreare momenti particolari per mostrare a lei quanti altri bei momenti possiamo passarli con passione.

Alla fine... ci siamo incontrati due volte nei giorni passati... e abbiamo fatto sesso veramente con passione dimenticandoci di tutti i torti che ci siamo fatti nel tempo. In quel momento non contava più nulla! Come ci baciavamo... lei stessa afferma di non essere mai stata baciata così da un uomo!
Quel giorno sembrava esserci un ritorno di fiamma di passione e lei faceva battute sul rivederci... la notte sono andato via felice! Il giorno dopo..... stavamo da capo a 12... "è no perchè io ci devo pensare".... "voglio stare da sola"....

A quel punto sono rimasto un poco disarmato... comunque il sunto della situazione è: "ce devo pensare".

Grazie.




Horny ha detto:


> rimproverandola???




...è si... per certi versi è veramente immatura... forse adesso da sola crescerà... 
ma quel tipo di crescita che intendo io, si svolge in molti anni, non penso che sotto alcuni aspetti cambierà mai.
Io a dire la verità sono cambiato in 3 settimane... MOLTISSIMO!
Ma questo è tutto da attribuire alla mia attuale maturità... per lei sarà un processo molto lungo e non penso riusciremo a starci dietro.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Aprile 2015)

@Daniele

Dopo tanto tempo che state insieme -complessivo- la vostra è di quelle coppie che se vanno a convivere è per fare figli, per fare famiglia; altrimenti, mi dici come puoi pensare di stare via 15 giorni al mese e averla fedele a trent'anni? 
Secondo me lei ama te, ma tu non la rendi felice come sarebbe disposta a essere se solo... se solo tu ti comportassi più da "innamorato" e meno da papà.

E' anche vero che coppie come la tua (di lunga data) spesso arrivano ai passi importanti scoppiate: soprattutto perché il più delle volte uno dei due ha preso il volo professionalmente e l'altro sta al palo e ha una vita insoddisfacente. 

Credo che nel tradire di lei ci sia stato:
1. La sensazione di essere poco "vitale", poco "essenziale" per la tua esistenza
2. Un senso di insufficienza generale suo di lei e quindi una certa frustrazione e la ricerca di gratificazioni
3. che evidentemente non riceve da nessuna parte, e soprattutto da parte tua

Con questo, non la giustifico, né accuso te di nulla, sia chiaro. 
A me, comunque, mette malinconia una coppia che scoppia senza che nessuno dei due si sia innamorato di altri...
Secondo me c'è spazio, ma devi fare qualcosa tu, per esempio mandarle dei fiori, tantissimi fiori, la prima volta che vai lontano. A me queste scemenze fanno effetto, almeno.


----------



## Daniele34 (12 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Daniele
> 
> Dopo tanto tempo che state insieme -complessivo- la vostra è di quelle coppie che se vanno a convivere è per fare figli, per fare famiglia; altrimenti, mi dici come puoi pensare di stare via 15 giorni al mese e averla fedele a trent'anni?
> Secondo me lei ama te, ma tu non la rendi felice come sarebbe disposta a essere se solo... se solo tu ti comportassi più da "innamorato" e meno da papà.
> ...


I fiori ne ho fatti trovare il giorno che mi ha lasciato... io sono partito per lavoro... e gli ho lasciato tante rose, con un messaggio molto toccante.
Alla festa della donna gli ho lasciato delle mimose sulla porta di casa... gli ho mandato e detto messaggi importanti e pieni di speranza e di forza.

Ma capisci me... come faccio a fargli 'sti grandi regali quando alla fine lei si è portata a casa nostra (anche se sulla carta sua) un tizio di bassi valori (un cretino tutto l'opposto di me... considerato così anche da lei) in mezzo alle mie cose... ai nostri ricordi e ai miei beni PER UN ANNO! 
Su quel letto o su quel divano dove io tranquillamente mi mettevo ignaro rilassato ogni volta abbracciato con lei...

Come faccio a fare tutta 'sta roba ora? 

Allora... se ci fosse anche da parte sua UN MINIMO di aiuto... un MINIMO di partecipazione... ci riuscirei.
Ma questo suo "ci devo pensare, voglio stare sola" non fa' che allontanarmi ogni volta sempre di più.
Lo ho detto: "anche io adesso NON voglio tornare con te... però possiamo lavorarci assieme... se solo mi tendessi la mano" ma nulla! Quelle 2 volte che siamo stati a letto assieme dopo il "misfatto" sembrava cambiata... quasi mi tendesse la mano... ma il giorno dopo stava da capo a 12: "ci devo pensare, voglio stare sola... voglio piangere ecc..." io lo dicevo: "facciamoci forza assieme!".... no nulla.

Il fatto delle 2 volte a letto assieme... con veramente TANTA passione... è stata particolare poichè lei aveva avuto problemi con la famiglia (padre e madre con problemi)... quando ha visto me allontanarmi probabilmente ha avuto crisi di abbandono.
Sono si uno stronzo a volte... ma pur sempre una persona onesta e matura che affronta la vita con intelligenza ,coraggio e inoltre riconosce il mio livello culturale superiore al suo disposto a fare figli e a tirar su famiglia... lei questo lo sa' bene e sa' che una persona così NON la trova al supermercato come una scatola di pelati.


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> manco io ci credo alla pausa...
> 
> 1. beh... a giudicare da come sta ora... non penso... è uno straccio e vivendo nella paura di perdermi... non sa' come io sia riuscito a "spiarla"... quindi a parer mio no (ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco).
> 2. vorrai dire al mese.... all'inizio 1 a settimana ci stava... l'ultimo anno molto meno... una al mese, anche per via del mio lavoro che mi portava a star fuori anche 15 giorni.
> ...


Sei maturato in tre settimane?
Complimenti.
E hai anche smesso di essere padre padrone che la reputa una mezza deficiente che non matureràmai?
Complimenti di nuovo.
(Anche se non sembra. A me)


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2015)

Ciao

il primo passo per lavorarci assieme è di riconoscere e accettare che per ora lei ha bisogno di tempo. La metteresti finalmente alla pari con te ... perché riconosceresti le sue esigenze senza giudicarle e misurarle ... 
Darsi del tempo, perché farebbe bene anche a te ... altro che cambiare in tre settimane, può portare a vedere più chiaro una volta che il vulcano delle emozioni si è sbollito. Forse in questo lei ci sta vedendo più chiaro di te. 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> manco io ci credo alla pausa...
> 
> 1. beh... a giudicare da come sta ora... non penso... è uno straccio e vivendo nella paura di perdermi... non sa' come io sia riuscito a "spiarla"... quindi a parer mio no (ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco).
> 2. vorrai dire al mese.... all'inizio 1 a settimana ci stava... l'ultimo anno molto meno... una al mese, anche per via del mio lavoro che mi portava a star fuori anche 15 giorni.
> ...


Ma allora chiediti cosa ci sia di buono per te da sta qua oltre che il sesso..
Se è buona per il sesso, dille, troviamoci per ciulare e basta, che a me non serve altro...

Il problema è che se invece vuoi da lei la compagna a 360 gradi, non va bene, perchè i caratteri non si trovano...

Mi sa che oramai l'idea del sesso come metro di giudizio sia ampiamente superata

e che le vere coppie felici 

siano quelle che danno al sesso un ruolo veramente relativo e non assoluto

e che siano infelici le coppie che danno al sesso un ruolo esagerato...


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei maturato in tre settimane?
> Complimenti.
> E hai anche smesso di essere padre padrone che la reputa una mezza deficiente che non matureràmai?
> Complimenti di nuovo.
> (Anche se non sembra. A me)


Io sarei meno dura col tipo.
Sentirsi cambiati dopo 3 settimane ci sta, dopo una batosta sentimentale.

Giudicare pesantemente la persona che tradisce ci sta pure, e ci sta il "sentirla" immatura.

Parlarne così con sufficienza (io sono più maturo, lei no, ci vorranno anni, non cambierà...) non ci sta, soprattutto se si ha intenzione di continuare a frequentare quella persona.


Prima di tutto lascia tempo alla ragazza. E' confusa e ha bisogno di tempo, non ti può dare risposte subito, mi sembra più che logico. E affronta questo dannato argomento: il fatto che lei continui a frequentare lui o meno non può rimanere una supposizione.

Lascia da parte il sesso. Nei momenti di tensione può diventare intenso e spettacolare, ma non significa nulla.



E infine: un po' di sana autocritica. Se lei ti ha tradito vuol dire che la vostra coppia è in crisi. Se vuoi prendere in considerazione l'opportunità di continuare, devi innanzitutto iniziarti a chiedere dove si annida la crisi, come il rapporto tra voi dovrebbe cambiare, se può cambiare. E se è amore quello che senti, inizia a chiederti chi è la persona che ami e perchè. E se ti senti in grado di amare quella confusione e quell'altalenanza di sentimenti che ora stanno seguendo il suo tradimento.
Nessuno, scoperto il tradimento del partner, smette di amare. E sto iniziando a pensare che nessuna persona seriamente innamorata è in grado di lasciare di netto il proprio partner dopo una cosa del genere, se non guidato dall'impeto del momento e con riserva. Il problema è confrontarsi realisticamente con quel che succede dopo.


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2015)

mi fate un riassunto?


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Prima di tutto lascia tempo alla ragazza. E' confusa e ha bisogno di tempo, non ti può dare risposte subito, mi sembra più che logico. E affronta questo dannato argomento: il fatto che lei continui a frequentare lui o meno non può rimanere una supposizione.


lo abbiamo affrontato... lei dice di no... ma comunque frequenta il posto dove si trova questa persona.

Però... sai il paradosso: "Dimmi la verità... tanto non ti credo".


Tra di noi... quando ci siamo visti... non è stato solo sesso... ma abbiamo fatto l'Amore in un vortice di passione e sentimenti che non c'erano da tempo.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fate un riassunto?


tradimento scoperto a coppia già scoppiata.

il nostro amico sta riflettendo su cosa ancora lo lega alla ex fedifraga.   quindi non sa dare una seconda chance oppure prendere atto che le minestre riscaldate sono buone solo quando si tratta di Mes Ciua.

lei lo tiene al laccio col sesso e lo allontana quando non le va perchè "deve pensare".  insomma il gioco solito dell'elastico.

vorrei una panna cotta al cioccolato.


----------



## FataIgnorante (13 Aprile 2015)

Ma mandala affanculo.


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniè, lascia sta... da retta a zia


----------



## Tessa (13 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma mandala affanculo.


Quoto.
Daniele, non ci sono altri consigli da darti.


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tradimento scoperto a coppia già scoppiata.
> 
> il nostro amico sta riflettendo su cosa ancora lo lega alla ex fedifraga.   quindi non sa dare una seconda chance oppure prendere atto che le minestre riscaldate sono buone solo quando si tratta di Mes Ciua.
> 
> ...


Io vorrei una cheesecake di quelle buone, che qui non se ne trovano.


----------



## zanna (13 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniè, lascia sta... da retta a zia


Già


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Aprile 2015)

Regà... anche io cambio da un giorno all'altro...
prima buoni propositi... e poi mi viene da mandarla 'affanculo.

Ci sono ancora delle mie cose a casa... vorrei fare un raid e portarmi via tutto subito ma questo potrebbe voler dire tagliare qualsiasi legame e possibilità di trovare un allacciamento.

il problema è che lei mi dice di starci malissimo... di alzarsi la notte... di cercarmi... di pensarmi in ogni momento... ecc.... e poi mi manda 'sti messaggi piatti... "ciao come stai", "ciao cosa fai"..... ecc... quasi come se non fosse successo nulla.

Da quel che mi racconta si trova nella mia stessa situazione... soltanto che io quando 'sto bene e quando 'sto male evito di contattarla a priori.

UN poco anche per fargli vedere che mi sto allontanando se non si sbriga! 

Oggi stavo appunto scrivendogli una lettera... per lasciarla dentro la buca della posta... una lettera sulle mie riflessioni, non offensiva assolutamente, ma dove faccio luce sui problemi della nostra coppia.

ORA... però.... terminata... non me la sento di consegnarla perchè penso che questo possa far scegliere a lei di prendere ancora più tempo e io ci sto' male.

Mi lasciasse subito.... MEGLIO! così me ne faccio una ragione.
Però nello stesso tempo penso ancora di poter e di riuscire a creare qualcosa di nuovo e bello assieme


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Regà... anche io cambio da un giorno all'altro...
> prima buoni propositi... e poi mi viene da mandarla 'affanculo.
> 
> Ci sono ancora delle mie cose a casa... vorrei fare un raid e portarmi via tutto subito ma questo potrebbe voler dire tagliare qualsiasi legame e possibilità di trovare un allacciamento.
> ...


lasciala tu, perché devi arrivare a farti lasciare da lei


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Regà... anche io cambio da un giorno all'altro...
> prima buoni propositi... e poi mi viene da mandarla 'affanculo.
> 
> Ci sono ancora delle mie cose a casa... vorrei fare un raid e portarmi via tutto subito ma questo potrebbe voler dire tagliare qualsiasi legame e possibilità di trovare un allacciamento.
> ...


Ste 3 cose mi sento di capirle in maniera particolare 
Ti direi lascia stare, ma secondo me non lo farai finchè non sembrerà che lei si sia chiarita un po' le idee. O finchè, nel frattempo, non ne trovi un'altra, se hai culo.

In ogni caso se vuoi mettere un po' di distanza puoi bloccarla sul telefono, o comunque intimarle di smetterla di contattarti alla cazzo. Anche perchè rimanere in contatto con lei ti può solo togliere lucidità.


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lasciala tu, perché devi arrivare a farti lasciare da lei


semplice.... perchè il mio lasciare sarebbe più per desiderio di avere una risposta subito...
il mio lasciare sarebbe più una provocazione... lei mi ha lasciato... e poi ha detto di prendere tempo.

Perché effettivamente non lo voglio al 100%.


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> . Anche perchè rimanere in contatto con lei ti può solo togliere lucidità.


si... penso proprio anche io questo.
Soltanto che... come detto ci sono giorni che proprio cado in depressione con nodi allo stomaco!
Ci sono giorni che sono più felice... e ho voglia di riprovare e allora magari mando il messaggio anche io.

Lei dice di essere moooolto impegnata con il lavoro e quindi, non è che non mi vuol dare spazio... è proprio che non può... anche perchè ora è sola e si ritrova con un lavoro che, o si impegna o nulla.

A me comunque sembra un poco 'na caxxata... prendete tempo.

Sa' che sono una persona seria, affidabile, onesta, disposta a fare famiglia ed avere dei figli e con un buon lavoro "esclusivo" e un buono stipendio... sono di bella presenza, un bel fisico asciutto e atletico, parlo bene l'italiano e altre lingue... mi so' ingegnare... stiro, faccio il bucato, pulisco casa e faccio i pavimenti! Mi ingegno... riparo tutto ed ho una buona vena artistica. Non mi attacco a pugni con nessuno e preferisco il dialogo. 

A detta di lei.... sono infatti una persona eccezionale... però m'ha messo le corna e m'ha lasciato.


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> si... penso proprio anche io questo.
> Soltanto che... come detto ci sono giorni che proprio cado in depressione con nodi allo stomaco!
> Ci sono giorni che sono più felice... e ho voglia di riprovare e allora magari mando il messaggio anche io.
> 
> ...


Nessun contatto finchè non saprà cosa vuole da te. Imponitelo. La prima settimana sarà una merda, poi andrà meglio.
Assistere alla confusione di qualcun altro non è una bella cosa.


----------



## Tessa (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> si... penso proprio anche io questo.
> Soltanto che... come detto ci sono giorni che proprio cado in depressione con nodi allo stomaco!
> Ci sono giorni che sono più felice... e ho voglia di riprovare e allora magari mando il messaggio anche io.
> 
> ...


Daniele, forse sei troppo!!!
Comunque lei si comporta da una che tiene il piede in due scarpe. Forse l'altro non le da le certezze che cerca ed allora si tiene buono anche te. E' questo che vuoi? Essere un ripiego?


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Daniele, forse sei troppo!!!
> Comunque lei si comporta da una che tiene il piede in due scarpe. Forse l'altro non le da le certezze che cerca ed allora si tiene buono anche te. E' questo che vuoi? Essere un ripiego?


a dir la verità... "non penso" che l'altro ci sia... (ma chissà).
Mi disse che questa persona era anche impegnata e quindi lei si era cercata il diversivo... ma che non cercava un'altra persona da amare.

Ho saputo cosa prova lei per questa persona (non ti dico come)... ma sono sicuro al 100% (perchè lo so') che si rende conto che questa persona è una di quelle che non presenterebbe mai neanche  a casa... e lo considera uno stupido.

E questo è stato anche motivo della mia arrabbiatura e "sbroccamaneto"... perchè mi ha tradito con un deficiente patentato.

Ma non è certo questo il sunto... e non voglio parlare di questa persona poiché sarebbe stupido mettersi a fare confronti oltre a crearmi confusione.


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Nessun contatto finchè non saprà cosa vuole da te. Imponitelo. La prima settimana sarà una merda, poi andrà meglio.
> Assistere alla confusione di qualcun altro non è una bella cosa.


il fatto è che già ci siamo promessi momenti di silenzio totale... ed è successo solo 1 volta per 4 o 5 giorni... 'sta botta però... voglio essere più serio.

Intanto aspetto domani... poi le (gli) chiederò di andare da lei a prendermi delle mie cose mentre lei non c'è... le (gli) lascerò una lettera (anche perchè  se la rivedo capace che ci ricasco... poi le piange... io mi ammorbidisco ed il giorno dopo siamo da capo a 12) dove le (gli) spiegherò tutto... che ho capito tutto ma che preferisco starmene in silenzio per fatti miei e farmi la mia vita finché lei non si sarà chiarita con se stessa.

Il lunedì... è sempre una buon momento per iniziare con buoni propositi.


----------



## Tessa (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> il fatto è che già ci siamo promessi momenti di silenzio totale... ed è successo solo 1 volta per 4 o 5 giorni... 'sta botta però... voglio essere più serio.
> 
> Intanto aspetto domani... poi gli chiederò di andare da lei a prendermi delle mie cose mentre lei non c'è... gli lascerò una lettera (anche perchè  se la rivedo capace che ci ricasco... poi le piange... io mi ammorbidisco ed il giorno dopo siamo da capo a 12) dove gli spiegherò tutto... che ho capito tutto ma che preferisco starmene in silenzio per fatti miei e farmi la mia vita finché lei non si sarà chiarita con se stessa.
> 
> Il lunedì... è sempre una buon momento per iniziare con buoni propositi.


Daniele LE chiedero', LE spieghero', non GLI. E' una ragazza. Ho corretto anche Artifact e non se l'e' presa. 
Siete giovani e svegli ed ancora in tempo per migliorare la grammatica.


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Daniele LE chiedero', LE spieghero', non GLI. E' una ragazza. Ho corretto anche Artifact e non se l'e' presa.
> Siete giovani e svegli ed ancora in tempo per migliorare la grammatica.


Hai perfettamente ragione su questo...


----------



## zanna (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> si... penso proprio anche io questo.
> Soltanto che... come detto ci sono giorni che proprio cado in depressione con nodi allo stomaco!
> Ci sono giorni che sono più felice... e ho voglia di riprovare e allora magari mando il messaggio anche io.
> 
> ...


Che sia questo il problema? 
Ma Sbry ancora non si è espressa al riguardo? :mexican:

Edit: Cazzo avevo letto ingegnere ... :facepalm: la vecchiaia avanza


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> sai il paradosso: "Dimmi la verità... tanto non ti credo".



Non è un paradosso, ma questo lo bloggo.

Hai sintetizzato la vera pena che un traditore paga nelle sue carni.

Questo è.

E so benissimo come ti senti dentro quando lei ti spergiura questo e quello e tu non riesci a crederci, quella morsa dentro che ti dice, non ascoltarla, non crederle, si sta solo giustificando, si sta facendo beffe di te.


----------



## FataIgnorante (13 Aprile 2015)

A daniè, c'hai 34 anni, hai rotto er cazzo.
Usa quella cosa che hai in mezzo alle orecchie.
Accanna, mandala affanculo.
Guarda che un treno così non ti ricapita più. Che te voi creà famija co sta cretina? Ritorna in te....o devo usare il DAE "..libera libera libera....maschio 34 anni....lo stiamo perdendo..."


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A daniè, c'hai 34 anni, hai rotto er cazzo.
> Usa quella cosa che hai in mezzo alle orecchie.
> Accanna, mandala affanculo.
> Guarda che un treno così non ti ricapita più. Che te voi creà famija co sta cretina? Ritorna in te....o devo usare il DAE "..libera libera libera....maschio 34 anni....lo stiamo perdendo..."


Sai quella volta mi nonno mi disse proprio questo...
Dici il vero...

Insomma uno si deve interrogare ma io voglio che sta qua sia la mia compagna per la vita e la madre dei miei figli?

Il vero problema non è tanto nei sentimenti, ma nell'orgoglio ferito.

Io mi sento libero davvero con il mondo femminile, e le mie relazioni sono significativamente migliorate, da quando mi son detto...mi lascia? Ok...suo diritto, a me non me ne deve importare NIENTE...

Però sarebbe bello se questo Daniele andasse in Cina e incontrasse l'altro Daniele...che ha fatto passi da gigante...

Amiamo l'idea di essere assieme ad una persona...


----------



## Trinità (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei maturato in tre settimane?
> Complimenti.
> E hai anche smesso di essere padre padrone che la reputa una mezza deficiente che non matureràmai?
> Complimenti di nuovo.
> (Anche se non sembra. A me)


Mi trovi pienamente d'accordo!


----------



## Trinità (13 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è un paradosso, ma questo lo bloggo.
> 
> Hai sintetizzato la vera pena che un traditore paga nelle sue carni.
> 
> ...


Il tuo intervento lo paragono ad un GP di Formula 1,
ed al volante c'è Ayrton....
complimenti!


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi trovi pienamente d'accordo!


...ero sicuro 100% che quella persona non poteva ferirmi in quella maniera...
quando lo ha fatto... naturalmente mi è caduto il mondo.

Ho capito 2 cose:
1- non era la persona che pensavo
2- la mia solida sicurezza è crollata

...nella vita, sono molto sempre stato molto sicuro di me... (questo mi ha permesso di superare molti traguardi) 

Alcune cose si imparano in anni... per altre... ci sono degli STEP improvvisi.

Beh... questo è stato il mio STEP, che ha permesso di capire molte cose si di me.




FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A daniè, c'hai 34 anni, hai rotto er cazzo.





FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Usa quella cosa che hai in mezzo alle orecchie.
> Accanna, mandala affanculo.
> Guarda che un treno così non ti ricapita più. Che te voi creà famija co sta cretina? Ritorna in te....o devo usare il DAE "..libera libera libera....maschio 34 anni....lo stiamo perdendo..."




infatti si... ho proprio rotto er cazzo!
Quanno prenno coraggio... er giorno dopo sto da capo a 12! 

Viaggio tra altissimi... e bassissimi.

Sicuramente la situazione rispetto a 3 settimane fa' è migliorata... ma ora incomincio a battere i pugni perchè... come dici tu... me so rotte er cazzo di starci a pensare 24 ore su 24...


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Aprile 2015)

....e non vi dico che lavoro faccio altrimenti prendete paura tutti quanti....... visto i recenti fatti


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ....e non vi dico che lavoro faccio altrimenti prendete paura tutti quanti....... visto i recenti fatti


Fai bene:
Non dirlo.

Guarda quel che è capitato a me...


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai bene:
> Non dirlo.
> 
> Guarda quel che è capitato a me...


...ma una domanda...

hai le corna anche tu? o almeno... le hai avute?


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

*INVESTIGATORE PRIVATO?*



Daniele34 ha detto:


> ....e non vi dico che lavoro faccio altrimenti prendete paura tutti quanti....... visto i recenti fatti


HO INDOVINATO?

Ciao Daniele,
e' da un po' che non entro in questo STUPENDOFORUM ...un bacio a tutti!
Siete meravigliosi con le vostra stupende risposte.:sonar::sonar::sonar:
Grazie ancora per essemi stati vicini in un momento difficile.
vi voglio bene DANIELACALA


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> HO INDOVINATO?
> 
> Ciao Daniele,
> e' da un po' che non entro in questo STUPENDOFORUM ...un bacio a tutti!
> ...



Ciao

un caro ricambio ... 


sienne


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

:up:





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un caro ricambio ...
> 
> ...


un bacione sienne:up:


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ....e non vi dico che lavoro faccio altrimenti prendete paura tutti quanti....... visto i recenti fatti



ahhahah tranquillo non ci spaventa nulla.

comunque, io lo capisco quello che provi, ci sono passata pure io, però in questo modo prolunghi solo l'agonia. un quadro rotto, per quanta colla tu ci voglia mettere, resta sempre un quadro rotto


----------



## Eratò (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> un bacione sienne:up:


Bentornata bellissima:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> HO INDOVINATO?
> 
> Ciao Daniele,
> e' da un po' che non entro in questo STUPENDOFORUM ...un bacio a tutti!
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bentornata bellissima:abbraccio:


:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:sono felicissima di tornare a casa.


----------



## Alessandra (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:sono felicissima di tornare a casa.




wow che bella sorpresa!!!!!!


bentornata cara!!!!


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> HO INDOVINATO?


indovinato cosa?






Simy ha detto:


> ahhahah tranquillo non ci spaventa nulla.
> 
> comunque, io lo capisco quello che provi, ci sono passata pure io, però in questo modo prolunghi solo l'agonia. un quadro rotto, per quanta colla tu ci voglia mettere, resta sempre un quadro rotto



si... la cosa difficile è che fossi stato uno stico di santo... mi starei zitto e cannerei tutto.

Mi accorgo che in passato sono mancate molte attenzioni... e non vi sto a fare la lista!
Ripeto... confermo che non mi sono comportato totalmente da amante quando sono stato a casa con lei... ero più un padre... ma effettivamente perchè anche lei non si è comportata proprio da persona matura in molti casi.

ma nello stesso tempo... questo non giustifica assolutamente NULLA di cosa e come ha combinato la cosa!

OK, il vero fulcro del problema non è quello... ci sono stati altri problemi...  MA A ME, ME RODE ER CULO!

Lei continua a mandarmi quei diamine di messaggi! "Ciao come stai".... "cosa hai fatto"... ecc... 
Però mo' canno tutto e gli dico di non farsi più sentire.
Mi vado a riprendere le cose a casa... e buona notte! 

Poi se ha voglia e intensione di lavorarci sopra in futuro è un conto... 

poi domani: :unhappy: con i mal di stomaco!


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :abbraccio:



Ciao Simy,
hai detto bene sempre un quadro rotto..ad ottobre sn 2 anni...
....non rientro nel Forum per non soffrire..se non ci penso va tutto bene
ma la fiducia e' morta il 10 ott 2013

Mi dispiace Daniele...il tuo dolore e' simile  a quello di molti di noi

ma che azz ..di lavoro fai? Dai fammi spaventare!


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> wow che bella sorpresa!!!!!!
> 
> 
> bentornata cara!!!!



Un bacione stellina


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> indovinato cosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che lo so che è difficile, mica ho detto che è una passeggiata di salute.

Boh, i messaggini mi sembrano tanto il contentino che ti viene dato... alla fine è un modo per rendere più leggeri i sensi di colpa. 

che ti rode il culo mi sembra più che normale.

solo una domanda: tu saresti davvero disposto a "dimenticare" tutto e non tornare mai più sull'argomento? perchè guarda che alla prima discussione che avrete sta cosa riesce fuori.


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ciao Simy,
> hai detto bene sempre un quadro rotto..ad ottobre sn 2 anni...
> ....non rientro nel Forum per non soffrire..se non ci penso va tutto bene
> ma la fiducia e' morta il 10 ott 2013
> ...


è proprio quello il punto, che non ci pensi ma non dimentichi. ogni tanto la cosa ritorna a galla e le cicatrici restano anche dopo anni... per me a gennaio sono passati 5 anni... eppure alcune storie che leggo, alcuni ricordi, riportano a galla qualcosa, sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> HO INDOVINATO?
> 
> Ciao Daniele,
> e' da un po' che non entro in questo STUPENDOFORUM ...un bacio a tutti!
> ...


Ciao bentornata


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> indovinato cosa?


scherzavo:rotfl:scusami Daniele
cerca di sdrammatizzare non farti venire il mal di stomaco
non ne vale la pena non merita.
Piuttosto metti in castigo la bimba monella...
Basta giostrine
banditi i festini
e poi niente bugie


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao bentornata



Ciaooooo Fiammettacara


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> Daniele34 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > indovinato cosa?
> ...



Ciao carissima!  Che bello rileggerti.  Tutto bene?


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> è proprio quello il punto, che non ci pensi ma non dimentichi. ogni tanto la cosa ritorna a galla e le cicatrici restano anche dopo anni... per me a gennaio sono passati 5 anni... eppure alcune storie che leggo, alcuni ricordi, riportano a galla qualcosa, sempre.


:up::up:


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ciao Simy,
> hai detto bene sempre un quadro rotto..ad ottobre sn 2 anni...
> ....non rientro nel Forum per non soffrire..se non ci penso va tutto bene
> ma la fiducia e' morta il 10 ott 2013
> ...



Ciao

gli anni passano e quando un qualcosa ce lo fa ricordare, come se non bastasse, riconosciamo anche lati nuovi dell'insieme. Un percorso veramente lungo e pietroso. Credo, che sia questo quando si parla di cicatrici ... che cambiano anche aspetto col tempo, ma rimangono ... un sapore amaro ... 

:amici:


sienne


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> HO INDOVINATO?
> 
> Ciao Daniele,
> e' da un po' che non entro in questo STUPENDOFORUM ...un bacio a tutti!
> ...



HO LETTO dopo, grazie, non scappare, tanto forum si forum no, ci si pensa ugualmente, ma in compagnia si sta meglio.

Se il 30/4  hai una serata libera ti aspettiamo a Milano! SAREBBE un vero piacere averti con Noi!:up:


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao carissima!  Che bello rileggerti.  Tutto bene?


Ciao cara,si grazie diciamo bene...:up:


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> HO LETTO dopo, grazie, non scappare, tanto forum si forum no, ci si pensa ugualmente, ma in compagnia si sta meglio.
> 
> Se il 30/4  hai una serata libera ti aspettiamo a Milano! SAREBBE un vero piacere averti con Noi!:up:


grazie!

veramente io nel forum soffro troppo ...vi voglio bene ma le mie pene si moltiplicano.
siete una grande famiglia e a casa si torna sempre con affetto.:sonar:


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> gli anni passano e quando un qualcosa ce lo fa ricordare, come se non bastasse, riconosciamo anche lati nuovi dell'insieme. Un percorso veramente lungo e pietroso. Credo, che sia questo quando si parla di cicatrici ... che cambiano anche aspetto col tempo, ma rimangono ... un sapore amaro ...
> 
> ...


I vostri nomi sono impressi nella mente e i vostri consigli mi riportano la mente a quei precisi
momenti..di te Sienne ricordo un...dai apri quella porta non puoi farlo dormire sul pianerottolo.

Voglio dimenticare ....


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> veramente io nel forum soffro troppo ...vi voglio bene ma le mie pene si moltiplicano.
> siete una grande famiglia e a casa si torna sempre con affetto.:sonar:


Mi dispiace, posso solo consolarti ricordandoti quel biricchino di mio marito, si sopravvive a tutto, e domani vado al mare :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> I vostri nomi sono impressi nella mente e i vostri consigli mi riportano la mente a quei precisi
> momenti..di te Sienne ricordo un...dai apri quella porta non puoi farlo dormire sul pianerottolo.
> 
> Voglio dimenticare ....



HAI FATTO bene invece a farlo dormire fuori.  MOLTO bene!  Una bella lezione.


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

:rotfl:





disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, posso solo consolarti ricordandoti quel biricchino di mio marito, si sopravvive a tutto, e domani vado al mare :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> I vostri nomi sono impressi nella mente e i vostri consigli mi riportano la mente a quei precisi
> momenti..di te Sienne ricordo un...dai apri quella porta non puoi farlo dormire sul pianerottolo.
> 
> Voglio dimenticare ....



Ciao


daniela, è normale e ti capisco molto bene. Capita pure a me ... 
anche se nel mentre lo sento molto relativamente. 

Fa quello che ti fa sentire meglio ... figurati. 
E concordo oggi con Disincantata ... hai fatto bene :up:


sienne


----------



## Eratò (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> I vostri nomi sono impressi nella mente e i vostri consigli mi riportano la mente a quei precisi
> momenti..di te Sienne ricordo un...dai apri quella porta non puoi farlo dormire sul pianerottolo.
> 
> Voglio dimenticare ....


Hai ragione...cmq una dormita sul pianerottolo non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.
e rinfresca le idee


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> HAI FATTO bene invece a farlo dormire fuori.  MOLTO bene!  Una bella lezione.



Caro Daniele 
NON RISPONDERE AI MESSAGGI 
DEVI DIRE CHE DA DOMANI CAMBI NUMERO DI CELLULARE!

ps poi se vuoi dimentica tutto e...ricomincia


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...ma una domanda...
> 
> hai le corna anche tu? o almeno... le hai avute?


Si fui tradito...
E molto di quel che scrivi mi riporta a quelle vicende...

E ho imparato per esempio che non ci possono essere solide certezze...


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Hai ragione...cmq una dormita sul pianerottolo non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.
> e rinfresca le idee



Piu' passa il tempo e piu' mi DISINCANTATIZZO (imito Disincatata) sono molto fatalista
e non vedo l'ora di andare al mare..se non mi porta pazienza ..vado da sola ..trovo un altro
il mondo non ruota attorno ad un cretino..se non si adegua peggio per lui ..io ho gia' dato
ho gia' pagato un conto per merce avariata mai ordinata!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> veramente io nel forum soffro troppo ...vi voglio bene ma le mie pene si moltiplicano.
> siete una grande famiglia e a casa si torna sempre con affetto.:sonar:


Ciao...
Sai che dal primo marzo ti penso spesso?

Mi dico se quella vede come sto messo...
Si mette le mani nei capelli...


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Hai ragione...cmq una dormita sul pianerottolo non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.
> e rinfresca le idee



Io me la prendo ancora con me stessa per averlo fatto entrare quella maledetta sera.  ALMENO una notte o piu' notti  al freddo gli  avrebbero fatto  capire meglio quanto e' stato idiota visto il seguito degli eventi.


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> Piu' passa il tempo e piu' mi DISINCANTATIZZO (imito Disincatata) sono molto fatalista
> e non vedo l'ora di andare al mare..se non mi porta pazienza ..vado da sola ..trovo un altro
> il mondo non ruota attorno ad un cretino..se non si adegua peggio per lui ..io ho gia' dato
> ho gia' pagato un conto per merce avariata mai ordinata!


:up::up::up:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Sa' che sono una persona seria, affidabile, onesta, disposta a fare famiglia ed avere dei figli e con un buon lavoro "esclusivo" e un buono stipendio... sono di bella presenza, un bel fisico asciutto e atletico, parlo bene l'italiano e altre lingue... mi so' ingegnare... stiro, faccio il bucato, pulisco casa e faccio i pavimenti! Mi ingegno... riparo tutto ed ho una buona vena artistica. Non mi attacco a pugni con nessuno e preferisco il dialogo.
> 
> .


Se ti piace anche fare shopping, "prestando" la tua carta di credito..... chiamami!!!


----------



## Eratò (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> Piu' passa il tempo e piu' mi DISINCANTATIZZO (imito Disincatata) sono molto fatalista
> e non vedo l'ora di andare al mare..se non mi porta pazienza ..vado da sola ..trovo un altro
> il mondo non ruota attorno ad un cretino..se non si adegua peggio per lui ..io ho gia' dato
> ho gia' pagato un conto per merce avariata mai ordinata!


Lo so cara...eccome se lo so...


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao...
> Sai che dal primo marzo ti penso spesso?
> 
> Mi dico se quella vede come sto messo...
> Si mette le mani nei capelli...


 ti sei messo nei guai?

Giovedi ero in Tribunale a Milano..ma non ti ho visto!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> Piu' passa il tempo e piu' mi DISINCANTATIZZO (imito Disincatata) sono molto fatalista
> e non vedo l'ora di andare al mare..se non mi porta pazienza ..vado da sola ..trovo un altro
> il mondo non ruota attorno ad un cretino..se non si adegua peggio per lui ..io ho gia' dato
> ho gia' pagato un conto per merce avariata mai ordinata!


Bentornata


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

*il giardiniere*



disincantata ha detto:


> Io me la prendo ancora con me stessa per averlo fatto entrare quella maledetta sera.  ALMENO una notte o piu' notti  al freddo gli  avrebbero fatto  capire meglio quanto e' stato idiota visto il seguito degli eventi.


Non importa , fagli raccogliere tutte le foglie del giardino in un giorno con il vento forza9:rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bentornata


ciao


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> HO INDOVINATO?
> 
> Ciao Daniele,
> e' da un po' che non entro in questo STUPENDOFORUM ...un bacio a tutti!
> ...


Ben tornata :up:


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben tornata :up:


Ciao BRUNETTA


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> Non importa , fagli raccogliere tutte le foglie del giardino in un giorno con il vento forza9:rotfl:



Faccio ben di peggio, e non fiata ahahahahahahah!


----------



## danielacala (13 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Faccio ben di peggio, e non fiata ahahahahahahah!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfloverino:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao notte cara,

un bacione e te e a tutto il gruppo!



ps. ma che lavoro fara' Daniele?
     ciao caro nuntefida'


----------



## oceansize (13 Aprile 2015)

Ciao Daniele, sì quei messaggi fanno incazzare, probabilmente sono dettati dell'affetto che sente per te, le dispiace di farti soffrire e un po' i sensi di colpa e un po' i dubbi sui suoi sentimenti.
Mantieni un distacco adesso, se lei sentirà che davvero vuole riprovarci e mettere tutto in discussione, lo farà,  ma ci credo poco ahimè. 
Tu intanto pensa a te, prenditi cura di te e fai quello che senti al momento, ora sei libero in in certo senso.
E se ho intuito il lavoro che fai, meglio che resti lucido


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfloverino:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ciao notte cara,
> ...


...scusate... ma questo è il mio POST... 
capisco l'emozione per una persona che non si vede da tempo...

ma mi avete "inquinato" tutto il post... non è molto educato da parte vostra....

Non è che potete eliminare i vostri messaggi?

Non riesco a seguire..... 

(magari qualche MOD può farlo? Grazie e scusate)


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele, sì quei messaggi fanno incazzare, probabilmente sono dettati dell'affetto che sente per te, le dispiace di farti soffrire e un po' i sensi di colpa e un po' i dubbi sui suoi sentimenti.
> Mantieni un distacco adesso, se lei sentirà che davvero vuole riprovarci e mettere tutto in discussione, lo farà,  ma ci credo poco ahimè.
> Tu intanto pensa a te, prenditi cura di te e fai quello che senti al momento, ora sei libero in in certo senso.
> E se ho intuito il lavoro che fai, meglio che resti lucido


grazie... penso hai intuito bene.



Simy ha detto:


> solo una domanda: tu saresti davvero disposto a "dimenticare" tutto e non tornare mai più sull'argomento? perchè guarda che alla prima discussione che avrete sta cosa riesce fuori.




Adesso NO... e adesso come adesso non tornerei insieme a lei... però... gli avevo proposto di lavorarci assieme.
Ma da lei non ho avuto nessuna risposta chiara... come al solito dice che deve pensarci e poi forse un giorno... 

BULLSHIT direbbero gli Americani!

Dice che gli fa troppo male il ricordo di quando siamo stati assieme in casa... ma non è che l'abbia mai picchiata o altro... 

Il fatto è che per evitare sfuriate su cose non dette... ho preferito fargli la sfuriata il prima possibile.. e così ho fatto... gli ho mostrato il mio schifo per quello che era successo incazzandomi di brutto, tirando fuori tutta la rabbia... quindi per ORA non ho più nulla da dire in merito a quello che è successo.

Il bello è che io sapevo tante cose che non pensava che io sapessi.... quindi... prima di dirgli tutto gli facevo delle domande... il bello è che lei mentiva proprio ALLA GRANDE! E ha mentito moltissimo... per 3 giorni NON voleva darmi ragione! Diceva di NON avermi tradito... (non potevo mostrare le prove... ma le avevo)... ho fatto domande su fatti e avvenimenti... alla fine, dopo avermi confessato, gli ho fatto delle domande riguardo quello che era successo e gli ho detto: "guarda... io ti farò delle domande... tu non sai quello che io so' quindi ti prego di non dirmi le bugie perchè potrei incaxxarmi veramente".

Detto tutto quello che volevo sapere... (naturalmente non sono entrato in alcuni dettagli per non auto ferirmi) ma insomma... ho saputo qualcos'altro di fondamentale per me... e comunque qualche piccola bugia me l' ha continuata a dire....

l'Amore c'è ancora dentro di me... un poco seppellito, ammutolito schiacciato... quindi... SO' che sarebbe durissima e difficile la cosa... ma quando c'è Amore tutto si può fare... però ASSIEME e non ognuno per i suoi fatti! 

Lei no... vuole stare da sola... senza impegno!

A si? e allora secondo me da sola ci rimarrà per tanto tempo... o magari con qualche idiota che conosce lei... affari suoi.

Non per nulla ma... penso che lei, se non domani o tra qualche giorno... ma nei prossimi anni possa tornare... anche da quello che mi racconta, in tutta la sua vita è stata solo con gente veramente poco affidabile (e il tipo di gente che frequenta è sempre la stessa........)


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> grazie... penso hai intuito bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo con calma a questo post perché alle 6.20 del mattino non ce la posso fare...

In ogni caso l'impressione che ho avuto è quello che la voglia di lei di ricostruire qualcosa è pari a zero. 

Magari come dici tu tra qualche tempo tornerà, dopo aver fatto le sue esperienze. ..cosa che trovo assolutamente poco rispettosa nei tuoi confronti.

Le basi per andare avanti INSIEME a mio avviso non ci sono proprio


----------



## sienne (14 Aprile 2015)

Ciao Daniele,


di quanto tempo di pausa si sta parlando esattamente? 
Cioè, cosa vi siete o meglio cosa si è prefissata lei? Un mese? Due, tre?

È ben probabile che tu abbia una forte influenza su di lei. E lei vorrebbe poter prendere distacco da ciò per capire bene cosa vuole da te. Sotto questo aspetto, si sta mostrando matura senza prenderti in giro su nulla. Quello che non va e il tenerti sospeso nell'aria. Dovete darvi un tempo massimo e poi da lì si decide ... secondo me. 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> I fiori ne ho fatti trovare il giorno che mi ha lasciato... io sono partito per lavoro... e gli ho lasciato tante rose, con un messaggio molto toccante.
> Alla festa della donna gli ho lasciato delle mimose sulla porta di casa... gli ho mandato e detto messaggi importanti e pieni di speranza e di forza.
> 
> Ma capisci me... come faccio a fargli 'sti grandi regali quando alla fine lei si è portata a casa nostra (anche se sulla carta sua) un tizio di bassi valori (un cretino tutto l'opposto di me... considerato così anche da lei) in mezzo alle mie cose... ai nostri ricordi e ai miei beni PER UN ANNO!
> ...


scusa la franchezza
perdono perdono perdono
ma questa te la devo dire
sarai sicuramente onesto maturo e intelligente; e neppure discuto il tuo livello culturale 
MA
il tono delle tue parole, nel descrivere sia te stesso che la tua compagna non è elegante
al di là della forma, ne emerge una grande sicumera
e pure una certa ingenuità


----------



## Ecate (14 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> scherzavo:rotfl:scusami Daniele
> cerca di sdrammatizzare non farti venire il mal di stomaco
> non ne vale la pena non merita.
> Piuttosto *metti in castigo la bimba monella...*
> ...


Bentornata Daniela

mi mancavi
Vi sto leggendo e mi inquietate un po'.
Al di là della soddisfazione effimera di mettere in castigo il traditore, non vi viene il dubbio che vivendo con una persona da castigare puniate anche voi stessi?
io non vedo molto il senso di continuare se non si è in grado di ricostruire


----------



## Stark72 (14 Aprile 2015)

La tratti un po' da decerebrata minus habens, magari s'è pure rotta le palle, anche se sicuramente l'ha fatto nel modo sbagliato. Poteva uscirne meglio.
Ma pure tu da quello che scrivi non è che esci benissimo. Sì, ammetti le tue colpe e questo è già positivo.
Sottolinei che non l'hai mai menata (e questo non è di certo un merito, ma il minimo sindacale) salvo poi affermare con candore che hai più cultura che sei più smart etc etc.
Pare quasi che tu le abbia fatto un regalo a concederti a questo essere così imperfetto.
Hai molto da riflettere anche tu.


----------



## Ecate (14 Aprile 2015)

:up:





Stark72 ha detto:


> La tratti un po' da decerebrata minus habens, magari s'è pure rotta le palle, anche se sicuramente l'ha fatto nel modo sbagliato. Poteva uscirne meglio.
> Ma pure tu da quello che scrivi non è che esci benissimo. Sì, ammetti le tue colpe e questo è già positivo.
> Sottolinei che non l'hai mai menata (e questo non è di certo un merito, ma il minimo sindacale) salvo poi affermare con candore che hai più cultura che sei più smart etc etc.
> Pare quasi che tu le abbia fatto un regalo a concederti a questo essere così imperfetto.
> Hai molto da riflettere anche tu.


----------



## JON (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti!
> Mi presento sono Daniele! Appena iscritto... e volevo raccontarvi la mia storia ed avere un parere.
> 
> 8 anni di fidanzamento gli ultimi 2 di convivenza....
> ...


E' il momento di chiudere, non credo sia il caso di protrarre quella tiritera. Quando dici non ti amo più, devi prendertene anche le responsabilità. Inoltre dovresti sapere che, se per l'altro invece i sentimenti non sono cambiati, non puoi tenerlo in sospeso.

Hai fatto bene ad andartene, lei di certo non ti avrebbe aiutato a decidere. Penso che se ora intravedi un qualche spiraglio di salvezza tra voi due, e semmai trovaste il modo di ricongiungervi, tra qualche anno potresti pentirtene.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> scusa la franchezza
> perdono perdono perdono
> ma questa te la devo dire
> sarai sicuramente onesto maturo e intelligente; e neppure discuto il tuo livello culturale
> ...


Non so' voi... se siete mai stati cornificati o cosa...
se si... dovreste sapere il senso di frustrazione che si prova e la bassa considerazione che si prova in certe azioni.

Sarà anche un metodo di auto-difesa personale... per difendersi e convincersi che la persona che si desidera NON è quella che effettivamente meritiamo e vogliamo al nostro fianco.

inoltre una persona che scopri... che davanti ti dice una cosa... e dietro con gli amici ti da del tirchio quando hai speso più di 10.000 euro per sistemargli casa, dopo aver comunque fatto molto per il suo lavoro e per averla aiutata... che lo pensi veramente, o meno, ti fa capire che non è una persona che tiene a te.

Sfortunatamente è una persona che a mio parere... si fa' troppo condizionare dagli altri.




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,





sienne ha detto:


> di quanto tempo di pausa si sta parlando esattamente?
> Cioè, cosa vi siete o meglio cosa si è prefissata lei? Un mese? Due, tre?




secondo me queste non sono cose che si possono quantificare... potrebbe essere un mese... due... sei...

questo dipende dalle persone, da quello che sentono e dalla loro forza di volontà... ed anche dal loro amore.
Visto che a me... stare senza lei in questa situazione non piace stare preferisco cercare di troncare tutto subito.
Tanto qui non si tratta di PAUSA... si mette pausa quando si vuole continuare qualcosa... qui si parla di ricominciare a costruire nuove cose, nuovi ricordi e nuove emozioni, quindi bisogna TRONCARE.

Sarà a quel punto che se per lei conto ancora qualcosa tornerà... io i segnali ne ho dati molti!
Ho fatto vedere la volontà! Non di tornare assieme ma di lavorarci sopra!
Non ho visto neanche a minima volontà allora io mi sto' ritirando.
Qualcosa c'è stata... quella notte di passione... aveva quasi cancellato tutto in quei momenti sia per me che per lei! Lei sembrava disposta a rivederci a provare a passare altri momenti come quello... ma il giorno dopo... NULLA.
Lei ora non si vuole impegnare dice... e li per li gli avevo proposto qualcosa di NON impegnativo... e mi è sembrato che lei accettasse. MA dopo quel che è successo in passato... è difficile accettare che lei possa non impegnarsi! I brutti pensieri ritornano... anche perchè quel NON impegnarsi mi è suonata NON come un voler provare a ricostruire qualcosa piano piano ma più che altro come un contentino per avermi  vicino ma continuare a fare quel che gli pare.

ED IO QUESTO, ORA, NON LO ACCETTO.

Lei sta' male nel sapere che possa andare a letto con qualcun altra... che io mi possa frequentare con qualcun altra in questo periodo ma comunque NON fa' nulla.
Dopo l'ultima conversazione telefonica, mi ha detto effettivamente questo piangendo.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> scusa la franchezza
> perdono perdono perdono
> ma questa te la devo dire
> sarai sicuramente onesto maturo e intelligente; e neppure discuto il tuo livello culturale
> ...


Eh ma quando sei ferito mica è facile... 
manco la sua compagna è stata elegante


----------



## JON (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Non so' voi... se siete mai stati cornificati o cosa...
> se si... dovreste sapere il senso di frustrazione che si prova e la bassa considerazione che si prova in certe azioni.
> 
> Sarà anche un metodo di auto-difesa personale... per difendersi e convincersi che la persona che si desidera NON è quella che effettivamente meritiamo e vogliamo al nostro fianco.
> ...


Molla, molla....vai tranquillo.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Eh ma quando sei ferito mica è facile...
> manco la sua compagna è stata elegante


...infatti quel che ho detto sopra... 

lo sai il bello? 

Che quando gli ho detto per telefono che ero uscito con un'altra ragazza... gli ha dato molto fastidio (però veramente... lo ho fatto per confidarmi e per chiedere consigli visto che anche questa persona al suo tempo era stata cornificata).

Mi ha confessato che lei ci starebbe malissimo pensare che io possa andare a letto con qualcun altra ora.

Secondo me è rimasta al discorso "qualcosa di non impegnativo"... ora lavora, si fa' i suoi fatti... consapevole che io sono comunque li ad aspettare.
Lo sa' che può perdermi per sempre... ma prende tempo perchè non sa' quel che fare.

Ma io mi sono un poco rotto... anche perchè la notte... quando vado a dormire, pensandola sola a casa mi da un fastidio e io con questo dolore non riesco a starci poiché HO PERSO LA FIDUCIA.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...infatti quel che ho detto sopra...
> 
> lo sai il bello?
> 
> ...


Hai mischiato un po' di cose secondo me:

1. lei non è tua amica, non è la persona a cui chiedere consigli... mi sembra abbastanza evidente.
2. qualcosa di non impegnativo????? ti ha messo in "friend zone"??? cioè tu ci sei solo per trombare??? famme capì...
3. se davvero aveva paura di perderti... 
4. se hai perso la fiducia credo che tu ti sia risposto da solo... la fiducia e il rispetto sono alla base di ogni rapporto


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2015)

danielacala ha detto:


> ti sei messo nei guai?
> 
> Giovedi ero in Tribunale a Milano..ma non ti ho visto!


Non sono ancora riusciti a prendermi, ma noto con onore che stamattina il sig. Ciucci si è dimesso...dopo aver ciucciato tutto il cemento dai viadotti...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> scusa la franchezza
> perdono perdono perdono
> ma questa te la devo dire
> sarai sicuramente onesto maturo e intelligente; e neppure discuto il tuo livello culturale
> ...


Insomma non è un giusto!


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Hai mischiato un po' di cose secondo me:
> 
> 1. lei non è tua amica, non è la persona a cui chiedere consigli... mi sembra abbastanza evidente.
> 2. qualcosa di non impegnativo????? ti ha messo in "friend zone"??? cioè tu ci sei solo per trombare??? famme capì...
> ...


mi ha confermato che NON VEDE più quella persona... e non vorrà più averci nulla a che vedere...  ma:
1- ormai me frega nulla
2- non mi fido

oggi aspetto di sapere le analisi della madre e in che condizioni si trova... nello stesso modo la informerò che domani andrò da lei a prendermi le cose da casa e darmi un orario dove lei non ci sia.

Sinceramente ho paura che lei capisca che io voglio tagliare tutto e mi faccia qualche uscita della serie: "tu vuoi tagliare tutto perchè la settimana scorsa non sono uscita con te" (gli avevo tirato un mezzo invito per farla vivere come una principessa e regalargli un sogno per una notte).
poi mi dirà: "io volevo organizzare per questo fine settimana".

Secondo me, possibile succeda questo... e c'è il rischio che mi rimetta nella stessa condizione.

UFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La tratti un po' da decerebrata minus habens, magari s'è pure rotta le palle, anche se sicuramente l'ha fatto nel modo sbagliato. Poteva uscirne meglio.
> Ma pure tu da quello che scrivi non è che esci benissimo. Sì, ammetti le tue colpe e questo è già positivo.
> Sottolinei che non l'hai mai menata (e questo non è di certo un merito, ma il minimo sindacale) salvo poi affermare con candore che hai più cultura che sei più smart etc etc.
> Pare quasi che tu le abbia fatto un regalo a concederti a questo essere così imperfetto.
> Hai molto da riflettere anche tu.


Sai una cosa ?

Quel giorno che io ammettessi una sola minima colpa di quanto mi rinfaccia la moglie

ahimè allora si che sarei davvero un uomo perduto e caduto in pesantissima disgrazia....

Quando mi accusa di qualcosa io le rispondo sempre...pfui stai solamente giustificando te stessa...
e che disse Eva a Dio? Il serpente mi ha ingannata....


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa ?
> 
> Quel giorno che io ammettessi una sola minima colpa di quanto mi rinfaccia la moglie
> 
> ...


Tu dentro casa hai un soprammobile....lascia stare.


----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> mi ha confermato che NON VEDE più quella persona... e non vorrà più averci nulla a che vedere...  ma:
> 1- ormai me frega nulla
> 2- non mi fido


Io sinceramente inizio a dubitarne.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> mi ha confermato che NON VEDE più quella persona... e non vorrà più averci nulla a che vedere...  ma:
> 1- ormai me frega nulla
> 2- non mi fido
> 
> ...


senti, non farti fare ricatti morali. 
già che scrivi "non me frega nulla" e "non mi fido" è la dimostrazione che devi riprendere in mano la tua vita. io credo che tu abbia solo paura a ricominciare, ed è anche normale.
cambiare la quotidianità è sempre difficile


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> senti, non farti fare ricatti morali.
> già che scrivi "non me frega nulla" e "non mi fido" è la dimostrazione che devi riprendere in mano la tua vita. io credo che tu abbia solo paura a ricominciare, ed è anche normale.
> cambiare la quotidianità è sempre difficile


in verità ti dico...

Ricominciare intendi con la mia vita?

No... ho praticamente tutto quel che mi serve per vivere bene... lavoro, immobili, parenti, nipoti.

Da un punto di vista di vita... non ho timore. 

Cosa che secondo me invece la mia ex ha.... visto che è figlia unica, genitori malati, lavoro precario. 

Ed è proprio questo quello che mi da fastidio... il fatto che possa tenere a me perché, con me può avere una certa sicurezza anche nel suo futuro.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> in verità ti dico...
> 
> Ricominciare intendi con la mia vita?
> 
> ...



dalla prima frase me sei sembrato il papa :rotfl::rotfl:


beh, io vi vedo proprio incompatibili, scusa la franchezza


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dalla prima frase me sei sembrato il papa :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> beh, io vi vedo proprio incompatibili, scusa la franchezza


... a si... sicuro... però ci accomunava la passione nel nostro lavoro.

Solo che la sua passione era SOLO quella e non è che gli dava molte soddisfazioni...


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ... a si... sicuro... però ci accomunava la passione nel nostro lavoro.
> 
> Solo che la sua passione era SOLO quella e non è che gli dava molte soddisfazioni...


solo la passione per il lavoro non vi avrebbe portato comunque da nessuna parte


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> solo la passione per il lavoro non vi avrebbe portato comunque da nessuna parte


...a dire la verità mi disturba anche il fatto di poter essere di nuovo rifiutato in un futuro prossimo... impegnarmi... fare lo sforzo di accettare... di rispondere ai messaggi... di stare zitto e non sapere... e poi, magari sentirsi dire: "scusa ma proprio non me la sento".

allora mi ricadrebbe il mondo addosso...

anche lei dice che questa è una sua paura... ma me sembra 'na caxxata... cavolo... gli ho fatto notare più volte che ero disposto a cercare di affrontare la cosa assieme.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...a dire la verità mi disturba anche il fatto di poter essere di nuovo rifiutato in un futuro prossimo... impegnarmi... fare lo sforzo di accettare... di rispondere ai messaggi... di stare zitto e non sapere... e poi, magari sentirsi dire: "scusa ma proprio non me la sento".
> 
> allora mi ricadrebbe il mondo addosso...
> 
> anche lei dice che questa è una sua paura... ma me sembra 'na caxxata... cavolo... gli ho fatto notare più volte che ero disposto a cercare di affrontare la cosa assieme.



ma tu, sinceramente... vuoi lei accanto a te? riflettici bene...


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

è un monologo tra me e te sto thread :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> in verità ti dico...
> 
> Ricominciare intendi con la mia vita?
> 
> ...


Tento smettila di chiederti se tu stai bene con lei, ma chiediti sempre e solo se lei sta bene con te...
Guarda, credimi, è facile mollare chi non vuole stare con noi...

Il difficili è mollare chi vuole stare assieme a noi...

Poi ieri mi chiedevi se sono stato cornuto...

Ma la domanda che mi dovevi fare era:
Ma tu conte hai mai amato in maniera sconsiderata come il sottoscritto?

E io ti rispondevo e si mio caro
E me ne sono venute solo sofferenze...tali da causare un blocco di certi elementi della mia personalità a livello...personale...adolescenziale...

E proprio sabato pomeriggio con un caffè e pastina con un'amica, ( una delle pochissime rimastemi grazie ai miei comportamenti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ndr)...Scorlando la testa ancora una volta mi dicevo...ma come ho potuto...

Cioè credimi, ora dopo tanto tempo, riesco a vedermi come ero no?
Ma dall'esterno e arrivo perfino a giustificare questa persona...

Ero veramente fuori da ogni ben di dio...

La vuoi sta tizia?

Stringi i denti...
Fregatene...

Se lei rinsavisce e ti vuole farà tutti i suoi passi verso di te...

In fondo se guardi bene non ci hai rimesso molto in questo rapporto no?
Non siete sposati, non avete figli, non avete affari economici assieme...tipo un bel mutuaccio cointestato...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...a dire la verità mi disturba anche il fatto di poter essere di nuovo rifiutato in un futuro prossimo... impegnarmi... fare lo sforzo di accettare... di rispondere ai messaggi... di stare zitto e non sapere... e poi, magari sentirsi dire: "scusa ma proprio non me la sento".
> 
> allora mi ricadrebbe il mondo addosso...
> 
> anche lei dice che questa è una sua paura... ma me sembra 'na caxxata... cavolo... gli ho fatto notare più volte che ero disposto a cercare di affrontare la cosa assieme.


Porco can se hai ragione...

E metti ancora una volta il dito sulla piaga del traditore...

Cioè dovresti essere tu quello che le dice...scusa ma proprio non me la sento...


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu, sinceramente... vuoi lei accanto a te? riflettici bene...


se potevo rispondere a questa domanda... non mi farei troppe domande e non avrei aperto questo post.

Sicuramente quando io gli dirò: 
"vengo a riprendermi le mie cose domani dammi un orario"

lei probabilmente dirà:
"quindi tu hai deciso? tu già sai quel che fare?"

Ricadendo nel dubbio... nel mio cuore spero che me lo dica perché così avrei la conferma che lei ancora ci stia pensando.
Di testa spero proprio di no.

Lei è confusa almeno quanto lo sono io... MA IO COSI' NON POSSO STARE! 
OK... quando ci sono i momenti "UP"... pronto ad aspettare!
Ma nei momenti "DOWN" soffro come un cane!


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> se potevo rispondere a questa domanda... non mi farei troppe domande e non avrei aperto questo post.
> 
> Sicuramente quando io gli dirò:
> "vengo a riprendermi le mie cose domani dammi un orario"
> ...


che tu soffra è normale. ma non devi nemmeno fare lo "zerbino" aspettando che lei decida se vuole stare con te oppure no, quello ferito sei tu, quello che ha bisogno di sicurezze sei tu... non lei


----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> *...a dire la verità mi disturba anche il fatto di poter essere di nuovo rifiutato in un futuro prossimo... impegnarmi... fare lo sforzo di accettare... di rispondere ai messaggi... di stare zitto e non sapere... e poi, magari sentirsi dire: "scusa ma proprio non me la sento".*
> 
> allora mi ricadrebbe il mondo addosso...
> 
> anche lei dice che questa è una sua paura... ma me sembra 'na caxxata... cavolo... gli ho fatto notare più volte che ero disposto a cercare di affrontare la cosa assieme.


Le paure le elimini quando ricominci a riflettere su di te e sul tuo valore.
Se capirai che per TE esprimerti in una relazione è importante, perchè puoi dare molto e costruire qualcosa di bello, perchè sai di poter essere un grosso valore aggiunto per qualcuno, allora rischiare ti spaventerà molto meno.
Gli errori altrui non devono diventare una condanna per te.

O almeno a me è successa una cosa del genere.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...Tipo un bel mutuaccio cointestato...


questo è un buon "saldatore" tra famiglie... 'ne tiene unite moltissime! Penso più dei figli stessi :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Le paure le elimini quando ricominci a riflettere su di te e sul tuo valore.
> Se capirai che per TE esprimerti in una relazione è importante, perchè puoi dare molto e costruire qualcosa di bello, perchè sai di poter essere un grosso valore aggiunto per qualcuno, allora rischiare ti spaventerà molto meno.
> Gli errori altrui non devono diventare una condanna per te.
> 
> O almeno a me è successa una cosa del genere.


SI! Le paure infatti le elimino proprio in questo modo... ma difficile è BASARE l'intera giornata su questi propositi... come detto! Sono felice di questo e mi rende forte!

Ma poi ci sono i "famosi" momenti "down".

Cavolo.... ma mi ha dato TANTO di quell'affetto e amore... che... non è tanto il tradimento in se, ma è come non gli sia passato minimamente per la testa che in quel modo avrebbe potuto ferirmi in maniera mortale!

Se me dava 'na cortellata alla schiena mi avrebbe fatto molto meno male!


----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> SI! Le paure infatti le elimino proprio in questo modo... ma difficile è BASARE lintera giornata su questi propositi... come detto! Sono felice di questo e mi rende forte!
> 
> Ma poi ci sono i "famosi" momenti "down".
> 
> ...


Capisco.

Io ad esempio faccio ancora difficoltà a collegare l'immagine del mio ex in quanto persona che si è presa così cura di me, ha sempre cercato di farmi felice e mi ha fatto sentire amata con l'egoista freddo e bugiardo che ho visto dopo.

Guarda, non ho molti pareri da darti, potrei solo rischiare di cadere nella ripetizione.

Stringi i denti e tutelati in tutte le maniere possibili. Accetta i momenti down e, se riesci, lavora per escluderla dalle tue giornate.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Capisco.
> 
> Io ad esempio faccio ancora difficoltà a collegare l'immagine del mio ex in quanto persona che si è presa così cura di me, ha sempre cercato di farmi felice e mi ha fatto sentire amata con l'egoista freddo e bugiardo che ho visto dopo.
> 
> ...


Appunto... per escluderla vorrei provare a NON ricevere più suoi messaggi... quelle maledette "briciole" di affetto che mi da'.

Lei dice di piangere e disperarsi... di alzarsi nella notte e cercarmi... 

però mi dice anche che così si sente più libera e che a casa si riesce ad organizzare meglio.... che poi... io ero assente da casa minimo 15 giorni al mese e anche più... ci alternavamo nella cucina e facevo anche le pulizie (quando era impegnata facevo sempre tutto io... dai pavimenti allo spolverare)... quindi NON capisco come possa organizzarsi meglio se alla fine erano più i momenti che l'aiutavo e ci dividevamo le faccende di casa che ora (oltre al fatto che alcune bollette le pagavo totalmente io e alcune le dividevamo).

Forse 1 volta al mese massimo 2... gli chiedevo un passaggio in macchine per andare al lavoro.

Gli ho sempre lasciato libertà... e gli dicevo: "non ti va' di pulire casa tu oggi? Nessun problema... facciamo un altro giorno o ci penso io".
Prendersi cura della casa per lei era uno STRESS... anche se alla fine era al 50%.

Quindi alla fine penso siano più scuse che altro... giustificazioni...


----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Appunto... per escluderla vorrei provare a NON ricevere più suoi messaggi... quelle maledette "briciole" di affetto che mi da'.
> 
> Lei dice di piangere e disperarsi... di alzarsi nella notte e cercarmi...
> 
> ...


Esatto. Cazzate.
Non ascoltarle, perchè in questo periodo te ne dirà tantissime: a lei servono per costruire una sua versione dei fatti, a te no, se non per distruggerti il fegato.

Il mio ex ne ha sparate a bizzeffe. Buona parte sono riuscita a fargliele rimangiare, altre no, altre proprio mi sono imposta di lasciarle perdere (vabbè, nel mio caso perchè riguardavano lui e la sua nuova storia. Mi sembrava poco dignitoso e inutile sputarci merda sopra). Tuttavia quella che è - a mio avviso - la sua bella montatura regge ancora.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Esatto. Cazzate.
> Non ascoltarle, perchè in questo periodo te ne dirà tantissime: a lei servono per costruire una sua versione dei fatti, a te no, se non per distruggerti il fegato.
> 
> Il mio ex ne ha sparate a bizzeffe. Buona parte sono riuscita a fargliele rimangiare, altre no, altre proprio mi sono imposta di lasciarle perdere (vabbè, nel mio caso perchè riguardavano lui e la sua nuova storia. Mi sembrava poco dignitoso e inutile sputarci merda sopra). Tuttavia quella che è - a mio avviso - la sua bella montatura regge ancora.


effettivamente è quel che penso........

io naturalmente non ho potuto evitare di "sbroccare" a quello che aveva fatto lei... all'inizio non ha dato troppo peso all'accaduto... "è stata solo una cosa fisica per sfogo" e che mi concentravo troppo sulla questione trascurando il vero problema della coppia.... io gli ho detto OK, parliamone... ho parlato di tutti i nostri problemi di coppia, di quello che avevo sbagliato io, di come mi ero posto... ho scritto lettere, telefonate e parole ma nonostante tutto questo non giustifica quel che ha fatto lei.

Gli ho fatto vedere che tra di noi c'è anche molta attrazione fisica e che possiamo ancora rivivere momenti di passione.

Alla fine mi ha detto di aver fatto una schifezza e di vergognarsi di quello che ha fatto...

1 ANNO CAXXO! da 1 ANNO! 

(lei mi ha detto 1 anno circa 7/8 volte in totale random.... io questo non lo so'... e non gli credo naturalmente... quando si tratta di donne e sesso va' tutto elevato al quadrato se non al cubo e vi prego di non confermarmi nulla riguardo statistiche e cose perchè potrebbe aumentare la mia rabbia... ed i miei pensieri)

PS: muore dalla voglia di sapere come io abbia fatto a sapere quelle cose..... ho i miei mezzi...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> questo è un buon "saldatore" tra famiglie... 'ne tiene unite moltissime! Penso più dei figli stessi :rotfl:


Eppure anche se sono un forte assertore del fatto che i debiti tengono di necessita unita una coppia, ho visto e preso quindi la smentita, uno abbandonare la sua famiglia con il mutuo impiantà...

Ma come sappiamo bene gli istituti di credito sanno benissimo come metterti in riga...


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> effettivamente è quel che penso........
> 
> io naturalmente non ho potuto evitare di "sbroccare" a quello che aveva fatto lei... all'inizio non ha dato troppo peso all'accaduto... "è stata solo una cosa fisica per sfogo" e che mi concentravo troppo sulla questione trascurando il vero problema della coppia.... io gli ho detto OK, parliamone... ho parlato di tutti i nostri problemi di coppia, di quello che avevo sbagliato io, di come mi ero posto... ho scritto lettere, telefonate e parole ma nonostante tutto questo non giustifica quel che ha fatto lei.
> 
> ...


tu mi fai paura... :scared:


----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> PS: muore dalla voglia di sapere come io abbia fatto a sapere quelle cose..... ho i miei mezzi...


Poi mi farai un corso di sgama-corna.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Poi mi farai un corso di sgama-corna.


ti dirò... lo ho saputo alla fine dopo 3 giorni che mi aveva lasciato... perché la mia fiducia era talmente forte in questa persona che MAI avrei immaginato!
Altrimenti ci sarei arrivato anche prima... ma è stato più facile in questo modo... perchè naturalmente nella "tempesta" di problemi ed emozioni 'ste cose vengono prima a galla.

Prima di tutto... si parla di indizi... quando si ha fiducia tante cose non riesci proprio a vederli... nel momento in cui NASCE il dubbio incominci ad unire tutti i puntini come in una settimana enigmistica. In questo caso erano comunque veramente pochi... 

Le mie curiosità erano più che altro... altre... 

In Amore come in Guerra non esistono regole e a volte certe cose è veramente meglio NON SAPERLE!

Infatti da quel momento NON mi sono più informato in merito ed ho eliminato qualsiasi mia voglia di indagare ulteriormente, perché sarei morto ancor di più!

Il patatrac è stato doppiamente fatto!

La cosa he mi ha fatto più male che per farla confessare sono passati altri 4 o 5 giorni... poichè MENTIVA e non voleva confermare.
e mi diceva:  "ma mi hai preso per una puttàna?" ....  a me veniva da ridere    (intendo: io non ho detto nulla... te lo sei detto da sola)

-mi ha tradito
-mi ha lasciato
-mi ha mentito

ucciso 3 volte! ne voleva uscire pulita... e invece no


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ti dirò... lo ho saputo alla fine dopo 3 giorni che mi aveva lasciato... perché la mia fiducia era talmente forte in questa persona che MAI avrei immaginato!
> Altrimenti ci sarei arrivato anche prima... ma è stato più facile in questo modo... perchè naturalmente nella "tempesta" di problemi ed emozioni 'ste cose vengono prima a galla.
> 
> Prima di tutto... si parla di indizi... quando si ha fiducia tante cose non riesci proprio a vederli... nel momento in cui NASCE il dubbio incominci ad unire tutti i puntini come in una settimana enigmistica. In questo caso erano comunque veramente pochi...
> ...


concordo, anche perché quando inizi ad avere dubbi vuol dire che la cosa ormai è piuttosto evidente


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo, anche perché quando inizi ad avere dubbi vuol dire che la cosa ormai è piuttosto evidente


no... non era molto evidente fidati... e considerando che lo faceva da tempo... e ripensando (con dolore) ai vecchi momenti era TOTALMENTE IMPOSSIBILE da sospettare!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ti dirò... lo ho saputo alla fine dopo 3 giorni che mi aveva lasciato... perché la mia fiducia era talmente forte in questa persona che MAI avrei immaginato!
> Altrimenti ci sarei arrivato anche prima... ma è stato più facile in questo modo... perchè naturalmente nella "tempesta" di problemi ed emozioni 'ste cose vengono prima a galla.
> 
> Prima di tutto... si parla di indizi... quando si ha fiducia tante cose non riesci proprio a vederli... nel momento in cui NASCE il dubbio incominci ad unire tutti i puntini come in una settimana enigmistica. In questo caso erano comunque veramente pochi...
> ...


"Mi ha mentito" è un sottinsieme di "Mi ha tradito" e quel "Mi ha lasciato" magari è una botta di culo.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> no... non era molto evidente fidati... e considerando che lo faceva da tempo... e ripensando (con dolore) ai vecchi momenti era TOTALMENTE IMPOSSIBILE da sospettare!


quando ti fidi nulla è evidente. a me l'ha fatta solo al naso per anni... e io mi fidavo... poi quando ho scoperto altro che puntini che ho unito


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "Mi ha mentito" è un sottinsieme di "Mi ha tradito" e quel *"Mi ha lasciato" magari è una botta di culo*.


assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ti dirò... lo ho saputo alla fine dopo 3 giorni che mi aveva lasciato... perché la mia fiducia era talmente forte in questa persona che MAI avrei immaginato!


E lì sta la fregatura :rotfl:




Daniele34 ha detto:


> In Amore come in Guerra non esistono regole e a volte certe cose è veramente meglio NON SAPERLE!


Sai che ci sto pensando anche io?
Negli anni ho iniziato ad avere la fissa della verità a tutti i costi.
Ma a volte ci si trova in casi in cui la verità è capace di minare la propria forza e la propria sicurezza. E quando si tratta si persone che non meritano di essere conosciute fino in fondo la situazione diventa più complicata.
Io sto facendo ancora a pugni con quella stronza della mia autostima che non ne vuole sapere di guarire completamente.

Scusa, sto esulando un po' dal tuo caso, ma in alcune cose che scrivi mi viene spontaneo immedesimarmi


----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "Mi ha mentito" è un sottinsieme di "Mi ha tradito" e quel "Mi ha lasciato" magari è una botta di culo.


Punti di vista. Per me "mi ha mentito" è l'insieme che include il "mi ha tradito" 
Il terzo è una botta di culo solo se è definitiva, se no son rogne e messaggi rompiscatole


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Scusa, sto esulando un po' dal tuo caso, ma in alcune cose che scrivi mi viene spontaneo immedesimarmi


beh no fai bene... confrontarsi è giusto... e sapere di non essere il solo a provare e sentire alcune emozioni è sicuramente di conforto.

Se sono sopravvissuti altri in condizioni anche peggiori.... posso sopravvivere e uscirne anche io!


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> in alcune cose che scrivi mi viene spontaneo immedesimarmi



anche a me... porca paletta :carneval:


----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quando ti fidi nulla è evidente. a me l'ha fatta solo al naso per anni... e io mi fidavo... poi quando ho scoperto altro che puntini che ho unito


In realtà a Simy unendo i puntini le è uscito un Van Gogh.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> In realtà a Simy unendo i puntini le è uscito un Van Gogh.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Si infatti...


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniè da come scrivi mi pare di intuire tu sia di roma... il 24 facciamo una cena in zona eur.. ti unisci a noi?


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

questa è quello che sto decidendo di fare:

-Aspetto di sapere la situazione della madre.
-se è OK nulla di grave... domani vado per riprendermi le mie cose.
-andando a casa... penso che lascerò due parole scritte dove le dirò di non contattarmi più neanche tramite messaggi poichè questo mi confonde molto e che mi rifarò sentire più avanti per venire a prendere le restanti cose.
-prenderò quasi tutto lasciando qualcosina (anche perché non riesco a portarmi via proprio tutto).

Io le cavolo di possibilità le ho date... le intenzioni e i buoni propositi le ho date! Ora voglio lasciare tutto in mano sua, se veramente manco si farà viva comunque lei altrimenti... CIAO!

taglio tutto... 

convito di questo? 

NO... ora devo reagire caxxo!




Simy ha detto:


> Daniè da come scrivi mi pare di intuire tu sia di roma... il 24 facciamo una cena in zona eur.. ti unisci a noi?


se sono in Italia si! 
la cena dei cornuti?


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> questa è quello che sto decidendo di fare:
> 
> -Aspetto di sapere la situazione della madre.
> -se è OK nulla di grave... domani vado per riprendermi le mie cose.
> ...




:up:

La cena: no, non solo... ma è una cena tra amici


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> La cena: no, non solo... ma è una cena tra amici


chissà... probabile di si... tanto ormai quando sono a Roma ho molto tempo libero


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> chissà... probabile di si... tanto ormai quando sono a Roma ho molto tempo libero



Basta che dai conferma e ti diamo i dettagli in mp


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Basta che dai conferma e ti diamo i dettagli in mp


aahhaha conferma.... il mio problema è proprio questo... e quello (che in parte) ha rovinato la coppia... per alcuni giorni non posso dare conferma di nulla poichè dipende... dal 20 al 26 probabilmente sono impegnato... bisogna vedere se mi muovo... possibile...


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> aahhaha conferma.... il mio problema è proprio questo... e quello (che in parte) ha rovinato la coppia... per alcuni giorni non posso dare conferma di nulla poichè dipende... dal 20 al 26 probabilmente sono impegnato... bisogna vedere se mi muovo... possibile...


vabbè anche all'ultimo, non è che un posto in più crea scompensi al ristorante.


----------



## drusilla (14 Aprile 2015)

Provaci a venire Daniele, siamo personcine a posto[emoji4]


----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> questa è quello che sto decidendo di fare:
> 
> -Aspetto di sapere la situazione della madre.
> -se è OK nulla di grave... domani vado per riprendermi le mie cose.
> ...


Ok, ma cerca di non incontrarla di persona, nel caso si rimetta a piangere.
Comunque vedila così: la condotta di lei sarà indipendente da qualsiasi cosa tu faccia al momento. Quindi cerca di rilassarti, è lei a dover cambiare nel caso.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Provaci a venire Daniele, siamo personcine a posto[emoji4]



sta a fa il prezioso


----------



## matthew (14 Aprile 2015)

Forse è già stato chiesto. Ma perché "a 12"?


----------



## rewindmee (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> aahhaha conferma.... il mio problema è proprio questo... e quello (che in parte) ha rovinato la coppia... per alcuni giorni non posso dare conferma di nulla poichè dipende... dal 20 al 26 probabilmente sono impegnato... bisogna vedere se mi muovo... possibile...


Ho letto un po' della tua storia, veramente interessante.
Vedo anche che sei una persona forte ed indipendente e continuando a tenere viva l'ipotesi di un riallacciamento del rapporto ti metti in pericolo. Essere traditi fa male, cercarsela ed essere di nuovo traditi ancora di più...


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Jovan ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' della tua storia, veramente interessante.
> Vedo anche che sei una persona forte ed indipendente e continuando a tenere viva l'ipotesi di un riallacciamento del rapporto ti metti in pericolo. Essere traditi fa male, cercarsela ed essere di nuovo traditi ancora di più...


il discorso vero e proprio è "che non so' più che persona conosco"...

a dire la verità una volta su internet una persona... che conosceva la mia ragazza mi disse che io "non sapevo delle cose"... e mi ha detto delle cose non belle in merito alla mia EX.

Adesso... sapevo che questa persona era una persona che aveva interessa nella mia compagna... e sapevo che c'erano stati dei diverbi via facebook (ODIO questo social... ed infatti non sono più iscritto)... ho sentito anche (tramite i miei mezzi e persone) che effettivamente questo ero un idiota e che effettivamente la mia ex non gli aveva mai dato spago.

Adesso... mi vien da pensare... e se questa persona aveva ragione? 
Se quelle persone "cattive" invece erano "i buoni"?

adesso di riloggarmi su facebook ed andare a pizzicare quella persona PROPRIO NON ME LA SENTO!


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sta a fa il prezioso


ma sul serio.... non faccio il prezioso... ho un lavoro bellissimo ma del caxxo!

croce e delizia...


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ma sul serio.... non faccio il prezioso... ho un lavoro bellissimo ma del caxxo!


Dai sto scherzando 

Io scappo che devo andare dal dentista [emoji27] 

ciaooooo


----------



## rewindmee (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> il discorso vero e proprio è "che non so' più che persona conosco"...
> 
> a dire la verità una volta su internet una persona... che conosceva la mia ragazza mi disse che io "non sapevo delle cose"... e mi ha detto delle cose non belle in merito alla mia EX.
> 
> ...


Bravo, non farlo, difficile giudicare la tua ex, come qualsiasi donna... è come giudicare una tempesta 

Vedo da quello che scrivi che la tua ex si trova in una situazione ballerina e tu comunque sei il suo punto fermo, questo è il punto. Penso anche che la sua indecisione, visto il caos che le è accaduto, e vista la sua situazione, sia dovuta alla presenza di un altro ragazzo che la fa totalmente evadere dalla sua realtà, completamente diverso da te. Questo non perchè non provi più sentimenti per te, ma perchè le sensazioni dell'altro la proiettano fuori dalla realtà in cui vive. Poi non so, magari è tutto il contrario.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Jovan ha detto:


> Bravo, non farlo, difficile giudicare la tua ex, come qualsiasi donna... è come giudicare una tempesta
> 
> Vedo da quello che scrivi che la tua ex si trova in una situazione ballerina e tu comunque sei il suo punto fermo, questo è il punto. Penso anche che la sua indecisione, visto il caos che le è accaduto, e vista la sua situazione, sia dovuta alla presenza di un altro ragazzo che la fa totalmente evadere dalla sua realtà, completamente diverso da te. Questo non perchè non provi più sentimenti per te, ma perchè le sensazioni dell'altro la proiettano fuori dalla realtà in cui vive. Poi non so, magari è tutto il contrario.


...non so' proprio quel che pensare... ci sono almeno almeno 3 o 4 scenari possibili... il tuo lo avevo già considerato e diciamo che in tal senso... la prenderei anche in maniera positiva (senza tener conto del passato).

Dico OK.. tanto presto si fa' 1 + 1... tempo che capisce che una persona così non si può andare avanti... e torna.

Ma come potrei io accettare una cosa simile nello stesso tempo?

(attenzione... si parla di uno scenario che secondo me è probabile al 20% secondo me... poi OK se non è proprio quella di persona, magari potrebbe essere la ricerca di una persona simile)




Simy ha detto:


> Dai sto scherzando





Simy ha detto:


> Io scappo che devo andare dal dentista [emoji27]
> 
> ciaooooo




Ciao ciao :up:

e grazie


----------



## rewindmee (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...non so' proprio quel che pensare... ci sono almeno almeno 3 o 4 scenari possibili... il tuo lo avevo già considerato e diciamo che in tal senso... la prenderei anche in maniera positiva (senza tener conto del passato).
> 
> Dico OK.. tanto presto si fa' 1 + 1... tempo che capisce che una persona così non si può andare avanti... e torna.
> 
> ...


La parola "accettare" implica un sacco di considerazioni. Devi fare un passo indietro, ossia capire, comprendere, immergerti nella sensazioni della tua ex. Può essere difficile e può non servire. Io al posto tuo andrei in alleggerimento, sarei io a prendere tempo. 
E' primavera, pensa a quante donne sbocciano


----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2015)

Jovan ha detto:


> La parola "accettare" implica un sacco di considerazioni. Devi fare un passo indietro, ossia capire, comprendere, immergerti nella sensazioni della tua ex. Può essere difficile e può non servire. Io al posto tuo andrei in alleggerimento, sarei io a prendere tempo.
> E' primavera, pensa a quante donne sbocciano


Io non mi prenderei la briga di capire fino a che non ha capito lei. Se no si arriva solo a conclusioni distorte.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Jovan ha detto:


> La parola "accettare" implica un sacco di considerazioni. Devi fare un passo indietro, ossia capire, comprendere, immergerti nella sensazioni della tua ex. Può essere difficile e può non servire. Io al posto tuo andrei in alleggerimento, sarei io a prendere tempo.
> E' primavera, pensa a quante donne sbocciano


cerco di alleggerire... ma mi vengono comunque i nodi allo stomaco... che devo fa'?

"immergerti nelle sensazioni"..... ma se non so' neanche io cosa ha in testa.... se non so' come sono andate le cose al 100%... se un giorno sembra desiderarmi e un giorno non sa'... se non esiste un contatto diretto.... come faccio ad immergermi nelle sue sensazioni se non so' quale sensazioni prova?

Visto quel che è successo a questo punto non saprei NEANCHE cosa aveva in testa prima...

Mi sembra di aver capito che 'sta come me... ma io vorrei capire alcune cose e ho cercato di capirle assieme... ma non c'è stato verso.

Nel bene o nel male... io qualche porta aperta l'ho lasciata... per comprenderci ma lei penso che mi racconti ancora qualche bugia.


----------



## rewindmee (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> cerco di alleggerire... ma mi vengono comunque i nodi allo stomaco... che devo fa'?
> 
> "immergerti nelle sensazioni"..... ma se non so' neanche io cosa ha in testa.... se non so' come sono andate le cose al 100%... se un giorno sembra desiderarmi e un giorno non sa'... se non esiste un contatto diretto.... come faccio ad immergermi nelle sue sensazioni se non so' quale sensazioni prova?
> 
> ...


Questo perchè il vostro legame si è interrotto. Si è interrotta la comunicazione non verbale. 
Mi spiego meglio, per noi uomini fare sesso può essere una faccenda non seria, ma per le donne non esiste il sesso e basta, anche se ti diranno che lo fanno per divertirsi quando fanno l'amore con uomo si portano sempre qualcosa dietro, qualcosa che le lega a lui, e faranno di tutto per negarlo.

Se come dici la storia con il suo amante si è protratta per un anno, questo la avrà cambiata e forse tu non te sarai accorto, addirittura lei può essere stata anche più vicina (in apparenza) a te in quel periodo, ma la sua esperienza l'ha portata lontana.

In questo momento siete lontani anni luce, e anche se starete di nuovo assieme, sarà difficile ricucire il rapporto.


----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> cerco di alleggerire... ma mi vengono comunque i nodi allo stomaco... che devo fa'?
> 
> "immergerti nelle sensazioni"..... ma se non so' neanche io cosa ha in  testa.... se non so' come sono andate le cose al 100%... se un giorno  sembra desiderarmi e un giorno non sa'... se non esiste un contatto  diretto.... come faccio ad immergermi nelle sue sensazioni se non so'  quale sensazioni prova?
> 
> ...


Jovan, guarda che spesso voi uomini non siete così diversi.

Mi dispiace Daniele, ma credo che dopo un tradimento quell' "insieme" non possa esistere. Anche io e il mio ex volevamo decidere e capire "insieme" (lui ci teneva addirittura più di me, inizialmente), ma la conversazione era diventata improvvisamente a senso unico, e il muro era lui.
Con una persona che non riesce ad essere sincera con sè stessa, non c'è noi che tenga.
E tu piano piano inizierai ad essere sempre più diffidente, e a non poter nemmeno cogliere gli sprazzi di sincerità che lei potrà concederti.

Se hai bisogno di capire qualcosa, inizia a provarci da solo. E' complicato, lo so.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Jovan, guarda che spesso voi uomini non siete così diversi.
> 
> Mi dispiace Daniele, ma credo che dopo un tradimento quell' "insieme" non possa esistere. Anche io e il mio ex volevamo decidere e capire "insieme" (lui ci teneva addirittura più di me, inizialmente), ma la conversazione era diventata improvvisamente a senso unico, e il muro era lui.
> Con una persona che non riesce ad essere sincera con sè stessa, non c'è noi che tenga.
> ...


Posso solo capire ME. Non lei finchè non è sincera... e quando lo sarà... io non crederò.

Non so' ci sono tanti se e tanti ma... come detto però quando sono stato con lei una settimana fa' ci siamo veramente divertiti e per quella sera l'ho vista felice ed anche io ero felice.

Ci sono millemila possibilità e spiegazioni. Io domani mi vado a riprendere tutto quel che posso.
Ancora non so' spiegarmi se sia un voler scappare o un voler provocare una reazione in lei.
Fatto è che non voglio più ricevere i suoi messaggi.

Potrei guardare anche la sua pagina Facebook MA NON LO FACCIO altrimenti mi costruirei castelli o sprofonderei.

Domani vado! Spero solo lei non mi faccia troppe pìppe... troppe domande... o forse spero che me ne faccia... 

Questo accade perchè NON so' più chi è lei e le spiegazioni potrebbero essere 10, 100, 1000 ma ora non posso sapere.

L'unica cosa sicura è che, io sono stato poco sensibile nel passato nei suoi confronti e guardavo molto alla realtà della vita.... e lei che diceva di amarmi (me lo avrà detto 100.000 volte) e m'ha messo le corna.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

NULLA! speravo di avere informazioni riguardo la madre oggi... ma le analisi ancora devono arrivare... in teoria potrebbe essere qualsiasi cosa.

Quindi non so' se andarmi a prendere le cose domani o meno... o aspettare.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> NULLA! speravo di avere informazioni riguardo la madre oggi... ma le analisi ancora devono arrivare... in teoria potrebbe essere qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> Quindi non so' se andarmi a prendere le cose domani o meno... o aspettare.



secondo me sono due cose distinte e separate


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me sono due cose distinte e separate


Si infatti... gli ho appena chiesto quando posso passare domani a prendere le mie cose!... stand by...


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Si infatti... gli ho appena chiesto quando posso passare domani a prendere le mie cose!... stand by...



fai in modo che lei non ci sia...


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> fai in modo che lei non ci sia...


Beh il minimo... ;-)


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Si infatti... gli ho appena chiesto quando posso passare domani a prendere le mie cose!... stand by...


non risponde... o sta al telefono con le amiche o sta sul (mio) divano con quell'altro... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> non risponde... o sta al telefono con le amiche o sta sul (mio) divano con quell'altro... :rotfl:


ok  non è detto... magari sta facendo la doccia, o si è addormentata, o sta pensando alla risposta... in ogni caso non ce pensà 

(sempre il solito discorso... da retta a zia)


----------



## Spot (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Posso solo capire ME. Non lei finchè non è sincera... e quando lo sarà... io non crederò.
> 
> Non so' ci sono tanti se e tanti ma... come detto però quando sono stato con lei una settimana fa' ci siamo veramente divertiti e per quella sera l'ho vista felice ed anche io ero felice.
> 
> ...


Amico mio... mi immedesimo di nuovo.

Coraggio, prendi le tue cose e non vacillare. Non importa come stia la madre. Fa in modo che degli stupidi oggetti non siano il pretesto per rimanere in contatto.

I motivi per rimanere in contatto devono essere altri, se ci sono.  

Non dar peso ai suoi silenzi. Lei ora è lontana - per sua volontà - e il silenzio è solo una conferma del fatto che lo sia. Cosa stia facendo ora non è così importante - non quanto la lontananza che ti ha imposto.

Per ultimo: non colpevolizzarti. Ognuno esterna i propri sentimenti a modo suo: se chi ti sceglie non è in grado di percepirne la forza IN VIRTU' di quel modo sta sbagliando, oppure ha sbagliato a sceglierti.

Ti lascio un abbraccio, così, per empatia.

Facci sapere com'è andato il "prelievo di beni".


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Amico mio... mi immedesimo di nuovo.
> 
> Coraggio, prendi le tue cose e non vacillare. Non importa come stia la madre. Fa in modo che degli stupidi oggetti non siano il pretesto per rimanere in contatto.
> 
> ...



LE ho mandato un messaggio a cena per chiedergli per domani (ormai oggi) ed è successo... un mezzo disastro... oddio... qualcosa ho chiarito e detto... 

poi racconto domani...  che ora m'è venuto sonno...


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Gli ho mandato un messaggio a cena per chiedergli per domani (ormai oggi) ed è successo... un mezzo disastro... oddio... qualcosa ho chiarito e detto...
> 
> poi racconto domani...  che ora m'è venuto sonno...


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Posso solo capire ME. Non lei finchè non è sincera... e quando lo sarà...* io non crederò*.
> 
> Non so' ci sono tanti se e tanti ma... come detto però quando sono stato con lei una settimana fa' ci siamo veramente divertiti e per quella sera l'ho vista felice ed anche io ero felice.
> 
> ...



Vedi, lo sai già, lo hai già capito...la fiducia è andata (direi per sempre) e con essa la tua serenità.
Caro mio, la vita è lunga, bella e tu sei giovane. 
Non ti sembra un po' eccessivo il prezzo da pagare in nome di un amore che è destinato anch'esso a scemare?
Perché l'amore si nutre di fiducia e di stima, cose che, dopo quello che lei ha fatto, non riusciranno a sopravvivere.
O, quanto meno, per non essere troppo brutale con te, potranno anche farcela, ma le tue spalle dovranno essere fortissime...
Te la senti di portare questa croce?
Oltretutto senza figli?


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]



Buon giorno a tutti!

Ieri sera....

Dopo avergli mandato il messaggio: 
"Ciao come stai... domani potresti darmi un orario per venire a prendere le mie cose?"

Mi ha chiamato...

E indovina... mi ha chiesto di uscire giovedì...

LE ho ripetuto tutta la pappardella: che anche io ero compromesso e che probabilmente lei faceva questo solo perchè aveva paura di perdermi ecc... i soliti discorsi.

Alla fine me la sono trovata sotto casa.

Abbiamo riparlato, riparlato di tutti i problemi del passato e del tradimento e detto onestamente ero tranquillo e leggermente "scojonato" quasi annoiato... ormai avevamo detto tutto da tempo.
Tutti i problemi... le mancanze... e le spiegazioni... per il discorso tradimento, ha pianto, ha pianto tantissimo e mi ha chiesto scusa, scusa e scusa piangendo distrutta.
Io LE ho detto come mi sono sentito io e come mi sento e del dolore che mi ha provocato.
Sto reagendo facendo tante cose per me, per stare meglio e per capire se effettivamente ne vale la pena.

Ha paura che io possa lasciarla per sempre, ha paura che io un domani possa dirgli di no... come ho paura anche io di perderla e che un domani lei possa rifiutarmi di nuovo. Le stesse paure e dubbi.

Ha voluto risapere come avevo fatto a sapere certe cose... e non LE ho detto nulla e se l'è presa... "affari tuoi, come ti sei tenuta un segreto per un anno... adesso me lo tengo anche io e se con questo tu perdi la fiducia, a me fa piacere poiché anche io l'ho persa in te. Se dobbiamo ricominciare dovremo ritrovarla assieme la fiducia, lavoro difficile ma possibile se ci sarà voglia da entrambe le parti".

Diciamo che sono ricaduto nel farmi vedere aperto e disponibile a ricostruire... 
nel momento in cui ho visto il suo solito "tentennamento"... 

Ho chiuso tutto:

"domani vengo a casa, mi prendo le mie cose, e poi NON contattarmi NON mandarmi messaggi se non per cose estremamente urgenti fino al momento in cui riuscirai ad essere totalmente sincera con me ma soprattutto con te stessa"

lei... a piangere... ci siamo salutati.

Attendo che mi dia un orario per andare a prendere molte altre cose (che sia oggi o nei prox 2 giorni).

Oggi come ieri sera mi sento BENE... rilassato... il problema è che mi ero sentito bene anche l'ultima volta che ci eravamo visti poi sono ricaduto (non come i primi giorni... però sempre in uno stato non piacevole).
Dubito... dubito del fatto che possa mantenere questo stato ottimista nei prossimi giorni.... lo spero veramente.

Chissà... per ora voglio provare a rimanere in contatto ZERO con lei, voglio vedere se così, in qualche giorno o settimana posso incominciare a stare meglio con me stesso.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti!
> 
> Ieri sera....
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


è un percorso normalissimo quello che stai facendo


----------



## Spot (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti!
> 
> Ieri sera....
> 
> ...


Hai fatto bene, sei stato bravo. Piano piano l'altalena dell'umore inizierà ad essere meno "altalenosa" e si stabilizzerà in un range mediano. 

Il neretto è capitato anche a me, sempre, ogni dannata volta.


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

ok... casa libera oggi pomeriggio....

e mi risponde sempre nello stesso modo:

vuole la rinascita.... si è chiusa con tutto e tutti... spera di capire chi vuole accanto se me o un'altra persona... forse io sono già rinato... 

io LE ho risposto di farsi sentire SOLO per cose gravi e quando avrà scelto un modo di agire e non per ripetermi sempre le stesse cose che mi creano solo confusione poichè tanto ho capito.

vado a prendere le cose... poi chissà...

ora inizia la parte difficile...


----------



## ivanl (15 Aprile 2015)

Ogni volta che provo a rispondere, leggo 'gli' riferito ad un soggetto femminile, mi viene un conato e richiudo


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ogni volta che provo a rispondere, leggo 'gli' riferito ad un soggetto femminile, mi viene un conato e richiudo


è più forte di me..... 

"GLI" a me me piace de più!

Ho corretto il possibile...


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> è più forte di me.....
> 
> "GLI" a me me piace de più!
> 
> Ho corretto il possibile...



 Sforzati dai. Poi ti verrà naturale.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> è più forte di me.....
> 
> "GLI" a me me piace de più!
> 
> Ho corretto il possibile...


su questo non avrai mai il mio appoggio, sappilo


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

No.... andare a casa sua (senza di lei) per andare a prendermi le cose non è stata una buona idea.........

....sono crollato! sono riuscito a portarmi via alcune cose... ma li dentro sono stato veramente troppo male!
...e pensare che lei ci vive anche e ora mi accorgo perchè quando ci sentiamo piange.

Si... mi ha mentito in passato, ma il suo senso di "disperazione" in tutto questo lo sento forte, molto forte e non è una recita (anche perchè NON sa' recitare).

Ero in casa e non ho resistito ho provato a chiamarla... fortunatamente non ha risposto.

Mi ha richiamato quando sono sceso al parcheggio... ho prima inventato una scusa... ma poi LE ho detto la verità...

che ho sentito il bisogno di lei dentro quella casa... piange... si ripetono sempre le stesse parole.

al che... un BASTA di nuovo. Non ci sentiamo più da oggi.

Io non posso e non riesco ad entrare in quella casa per il momento! Pensavo sarebbe stato più facile... invece NO!

Le ho comunicato che non tornerò più a prendere altre cose nei prossimi giorni e che lo farò solo quando mi sarò calmato... fine. E sono tornato a casa.

Che angoscia!


----------



## rewindmee (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> No.... andare a casa sua (senza di lei) per andare a prendermi le cose non è stata una buona idea.........
> 
> ....sono crollato! sono riuscito a portarmi via alcune cose... ma li dentro sono stato veramente troppo male!
> ...e pensare che lei ci vive anche e ora mi accorgo perchè quando ci sentiamo piange.
> ...


A mio modo di vedere sa recitare e bene, altrimenti non ti avrebbe tradito per così tanto tempo.

Il mescolare e rimescolare la stessa minestra non ti aiuterà.

Guarda che fuori è primavera


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Jovan ha detto:


> A mio modo di vedere sa recitare e bene, altrimenti non ti avrebbe tradito per così tanto tempo.
> 
> Il mescolare e rimescolare la stessa minestra non ti aiuterà.
> 
> Guarda che fuori è primavera


si infatti.... pe' sta "bojata" mi sono perso la lezione di STEP!


----------



## Trinità (15 Aprile 2015)

Jovan ha detto:


> A mio modo di vedere sa recitare e bene, altrimenti non ti avrebbe tradito per così tanto tempo.
> 
> Il mescolare e rimescolare la stessa minestra non ti aiuterà.
> 
> Guarda che fuori è primavera





Daniele34 ha detto:


> si infatti.... pe' sta "bojata" mi sono perso la lezione di STEP!


Non sapete nulla della disperazione che si prova nel tradire!
Non fatemi incazzare, se non la vuoi più vattene e fuori dalle palle!
Stai a crogiolarla, ti nutri del suo dolore, via se non la vuoi più!
Falle un favore!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non sapete nulla della disperazione che si prova nel tradire!
> Non fatemi incazzare, se non la vuoi più vattene e fuori dalle palle!
> Stai a crogiolarla, ti nutri del suo dolore, via se non la vuoi più!
> Falle un favore!


Disperazione nel tradire non si può leggere...davvero
Da traditrice


----------



## Trinità (15 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Disperazione nel tradire non si può leggere...davvero
> Da traditrice


Tutto devi leggere!
E non farmi incazzare pure TU!
Porca mucca!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Tutto devi leggere!
> E non farmi incazzare pure TU!
> Porca mucca!


Come porca mucca


----------



## Trinità (15 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Come porca mucca


Sapessi che quando lo urlo ai bimbi si mettono a ridere come pazzi!
Tutti sanno dire porca vacca!
Tu prova a dire porca mucca e vedrai!
Ciao bellissima....

:bacio::bacio:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sapessi che quando lo urlo ai bimbi si mettono a ridere come pazzi!
> Tutti sanno dire porca vacca!
> Tu prova a dire porca mucca e vedrai!
> Ciao bellissima....
> ...



:abbraccio:


----------



## Trinità (15 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> :abbraccio:



ciao a domani........

Sei forte!:abbraccio:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Tutto devi leggere!
> E non farmi incazzare pure TU!
> Porca mucca!


Cosa devo leggere? Perché a me quelli che dcopano anni mesi o settimane e poi sono disperati mi fanno incazzare


----------



## Bender (15 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ogni volta che provo a rispondere, leggo 'gli' riferito ad un soggetto femminile, mi viene un conato e richiudo


capitava anche a me, ho iniziato a correggerlo da quando sono qui


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa devo leggere? Perché a me quelli che dcopano anni mesi o settimane e poi sono disperati mi fanno incazzare


E pero tu non sei stata sgamata. Se te sgamava che nn ti disperavi? In privato quantomeno...ma nn mi dire che non ti disperavi..


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> E pero tu non sei stata sgamata. Se te sgamava che nn ti disperavi? In privato quantomeno...ma nn mi dire che non ti disperavi..


Ma mi dispero per mio marito mica perchê ho scopato due anni s mezzo,
Se non avessi voluto non lo avrei fatto. Non credo ai pentiti dopo che sono stati sgamati. Mi spiace. Capisco il dolore per il dolore per l'altro. Il rinnegare una storia di anni è assurdo seconfo me. 
Il pentimento e la consapevolezza dell'errore la concepisco per la scopata di hna sera
Se continui non hai scusanti se non quello di ammettere che era quello che volevi. Poi gestisci il rapporto con il tradito


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> No.... andare a casa sua (senza di lei) per andare a prendermi le cose non è stata una buona idea.........
> 
> ....sono crollato! sono riuscito a portarmi via alcune cose... ma li dentro sono stato veramente troppo male!
> ...e pensare che lei ci vive anche e ora mi accorgo perchè quando ci sentiamo piange.
> ...



come stai? va un po meglio?


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> come stai? va un po meglio?


si ricomincia da capo... 'sta botta so meglio quello che fare e non fare! poi bisogna vedere quel che accade... 



Trinità ha detto:


> Stai a crogiolarla, ti nutri del suo dolore, via se non la vuoi più!
> Falle un favore!




Non ho mai detto di non volerla più... volevo solo lavorare assieme per capire se potevamo continuare.
Quando siamo assieme siamo più rilassati...

Dopo "la sbroccata" e lo sfogo non le ho detto più nulla a riguardo!
E parliamo più che altro delle mancanze che ci sono state in passato da parte mia e sua... io preferisco più parlare delle soluzioni che del passato. Per ora la soluzione è SPARIRE altrimenti ci facciamo male a vicenda.

Il favore non lo faccio solo a lei... lo faccio anche a me a questo punto!


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> si ricomincia da capo... 'sta botta so meglio quello che fare e non fare! poi bisogna vedere quel che accade...


è normale sentirsi cosi... vedrai che piano piano andrà sempre meglio. ma deve esserci il distacco altrimenti non ne esci.
se devi andare a prendere le tue cose fatti accompagnare (io ho fatto cosi)... vedrai che accusi meno il colpo


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> è normale sentirsi cosi... vedrai che piano piano andrà sempre meglio. ma deve esserci il distacco altrimenti non ne esci.
> se devi andare a prendere le tue cose fatti accompagnare (io ho fatto cosi)... vedrai che accusi meno il colpo


si infatti... a riguardo ci avevo pensato... 
il fatto è che mi ha lasciato qualche segno suo messo appositamente in giro per casa... e quello mi ha fregato un poco...
ha lasciato una ciocca delle sue extension in bagno su davanzale... ha lasciato l'anello che gli avevo regalato in bella vista sul comodino della camera da letto... ha lasciato un suo vestito particolare per noi in bella vista...  

...le mie piante sul balcone tutte morte rinsecchite... 
...il basilico morto... il prezzemolo si è sotterrato da solo 
...le piante di peperonciniiiiiiii!!!!! Compreso il mio stupendo Habanero! Morti! 

manco fosse passato un uragano... 



ho smontato parte delle cose... ma molte le ho lasciate perchè non ce la facevo ed onestamente fargli trovare parte della casa svuotata mi dispiaceva... sono stato molto male io, conoscendola... ancor più male sarebbe stata e 'sta cosa si protrarrebbe per secoli.

Mi calmo... poi andrò con un amico...


----------



## Trinità (15 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa devo leggere? Perché a me quelli che dcopano anni mesi o settimane e poi sono disperati mi fanno incazzare





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma mi dispero per mio marito mica perchê ho scopato due anni s mezzo,
> Se non avessi voluto non lo avrei fatto. Non credo ai pentiti dopo che sono stati sgamati. Mi spiace. Capisco il dolore per il dolore per l'altro. Il rinnegare una storia di anni è assurdo seconfo me.
> Il pentimento e la consapevolezza dell'errore la concepisco per la scopata di hna sera
> Se continui non hai scusanti se non quello di ammettere che era quello che volevi. Poi gestisci il rapporto con il tradito


Scusami, ma Tu non hai capito un bel niente!
Sei fuori rotta!
Arrivederci alla prossima luna......


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> si infatti... a riguardo ci avevo pensato...
> il fatto è che mi ha lasciato qualche segno suo messo appositamente in giro per casa... e quello mi ha fregato un poco...
> ha lasciato una ciocca delle sue extension in bagno su davanzale... ha lasciato l'anello che gli avevo regalato in bella vista sul comodino della camera da letto... ha lasciato un suo vestito particolare per noi in bella vista...
> 
> ...


mi stai facendo tornare a galla ricordi morti e sepolti...
il mio ex quando andai a prendere le ultime cose mi lasciò un bigliettino dove mi chiedeva se potevo chiudere le finestre prima di andare via. 

il consiglio che posso darti è quello di porre fine all'agonia prima possibile. io sono andata due volte... ed ho portato via tutto quello che dovevo portare via. prima metti il punto prima ti riprendi e prima ne esci


----------



## Trinità (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi stai facendo tornare a galla ricordi morti e sepolti...
> il mio ex quando andai a prendere le ultime cose mi lasciò un bigliettino dove mi chiedeva se potevo chiudere le finestre prima di andare via.
> 
> il consiglio che posso darti è quello di porre fine all'agonia prima possibile. io sono andata due volte... ed ho portato via tutto quello che dovevo portare via. prima metti il punto prima ti riprendi e prima ne esci


Consiglio molto saggio il tuo.
Complimenti.......


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non sapete nulla della disperazione che si prova nel tradire!
> Non fatemi incazzare, se non la vuoi più vattene e fuori dalle palle!
> *Stai a crogiolarla, ti nutri del suo dolore, via se non la vuoi più!
> Falle un favore*!


beh non dimentichiamoci che quello tradito è Daniele...


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Consiglio molto saggio il tuo.
> Complimenti.......


grazie


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi stai facendo tornare a galla ricordi morti e sepolti...
> il mio ex quando andai a prendere le ultime cose mi lasciò un bigliettino dove mi chiedeva se potevo chiudere le finestre prima di andare via.
> 
> il consiglio che posso darti è quello di porre fine all'agonia prima possibile. io sono andata due volte... ed ho portato via tutto quello che dovevo portare via. prima metti il punto prima ti riprendi e prima ne esci


..a me ha lasciato il biglietto con scritto di farmi il caffè e la cialda vicino... però sotto c'era scritto anche: "nel frigo ci sono 2 petti di pollo in più a scongelare perchè viene una mia amica a cena"...

Aveva paura che io immaginassi che ci fosse chissà quale altra persona a cena...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Scusami, ma Tu non hai capito un bel niente!
> Sei fuori rotta!
> Arrivederci alla prossima luna......


Provare a spiegarmi no?


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provare a spiegarmi no?


...magari potete farlo in privato? 

GRAZIEEEEEEEE gentilissimi!

da 'ste litigate poi nascono spesso dei buoni rapporti :up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...magari potete farlo in privato?
> 
> GRAZIEEEEEEEE gentilissimi!
> 
> da 'ste litigate poi nascono spesso dei buoni rapporti :up:


Per me é indifferente. Siamo in un forum parliamo di tradumento e magari la sua spiegazione può essere utile anche agli altri o a te


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...magari potete farlo in privato?
> 
> GRAZIEEEEEEEE gentilissimi!
> 
> da 'ste litigate poi nascono spesso dei buoni rapporti :up:


Ma nessuno litiga...e cmq stanno parlando di cose inerenti...ma boh..


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ..a me ha lasciato il biglietto con scritto di farmi il caffè e la cialda vicino... però sotto c'era scritto anche: "nel frigo ci sono 2 petti di pollo in più a scongelare perchè viene una mia amica a cena"...
> 
> Aveva paura che io immaginassi che ci fosse chissà quale altra persona a cena...


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Spot (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi stai facendo tornare a galla ricordi morti e sepolti...
> il mio ex quando andai a prendere le ultime cose mi lasciò un bigliettino dove mi chiedeva* se potevo chiudere le finestre prima di andare via*.
> 
> il consiglio che posso darti è quello di porre fine all'agonia prima possibile. io sono andata due volte... ed ho portato via tutto quello che dovevo portare via. prima metti il punto prima ti riprendi e prima ne esci





Daniele34 ha detto:


> ..a me ha lasciato il biglietto con scritto di farmi il caffè e la  cialda vicino... però sotto c'era scritto anche: "*nel frigo ci sono 2  petti di pollo in più a scongelare perchè viene una mia amica a cena*"...
> 
> Aveva paura che io immaginassi che ci fosse chissà quale altra persona a cena...


Oh, ma abbiamo un maestro e una maestra di sensibilità qui! No, io non ho nessun bigliettino, purtroppo


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oh, ma abbiamo un maestro e una maestra di sensibilità qui! No, io non ho nessun bigliettino, purtroppo



si infatti... magari li facciamo incontrare!

Il fatto è che la mia ex sa' che faccio molto caso ai dettagli... e avrei sicuramente notato la quantità sconsiderata di pollo... probabilmente è stato un suo modo per dirmi "stai tranquillo non mi vedo con nessun altro questa sera".


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> si infatti... magari li facciamo incontrare!
> 
> Il fatto è che la mia ex sa' che faccio molto caso ai dettagli... e avrei sicuramente notato la quantità sconsiderata di pollo... probabilmente è stato un suo modo per dirmi "*stai tranquillo non mi vedo con nessun altro questa sera"*.


o magari è una tattica per non farti sospettare...


----------



## Irrisoluto (15 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Daniele
> 
> Dopo tanto tempo che state insieme -complessivo- la vostra è di quelle coppie che se vanno a convivere è per fare figli, per fare famiglia; altrimenti, *mi dici come puoi pensare di stare via 15 giorni al mese e averla fedele a trent'anni? *
> Secondo me lei ama te, ma tu non la rendi felice come sarebbe disposta a essere se solo... se solo tu ti comportassi più da "innamorato" e meno da papà.
> ...


minchia...ora capisco tante cose!


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> o magari è una tattica per non farti sospettare...


no... ma già gli ho detto che adesso di sicuro non mi metto ad indagare...
non penso succeda nulla... me ne accorgo, lo vedo, lo sento che sta a pezzi...
comunque evito poiché, anche una sola stronzxta, anche se non fosse minimamente legata ad una frequentazione potrebbe farmi stare male.

Tanto... si frequenta o non frequenta... la situazione non cambia.

ANZI... dirò di più... dentro di me nel profondo sento che preferirei che si frequentasse con qualche idìota che la lascia per strada dopo qualche mese! 

Diciamoci la verità... non è che sia poi così semplice trovare una persona compatibile con ognuno di noi... una persona seria e disposta, specialmente a questa età e in una società molto "libera".


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> no... ma già gli ho detto che adesso di sicuro non mi metto ad indagare...
> non penso succeda nulla... me ne accorgo, lo vedo, lo sento che sta a pezzi...
> comunque evito poiché, anche una sola stronzxta, anche se non fosse minimamente legata ad una frequentazione potrebbe farmi stare male.
> 
> ...


lo dici a me che sono 4 anni che vivo da sola? 


lascia stare il profondo e gli idioti che la mollano. tu devi pensare a te e basta. tira fuori un po' di sano egosimo e rimetti in carreggiata Daniele.


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> minchia...ora capisco tante cose!


ti dirò lo stare fuori casa 15 giorni.... non è che sia poi tanto importante... conosco svariate coppie felici che fanno questo tipo di vita (o almeno penso che lo siano).

Se consideri un normale impiegato che lavora 8 ore al giorno... di cui 2 le spende nel traffico... se poi consideri che dopo 8 ore di lavoro non torni "un fiore"... e la mattina spendi un'altra ora per preparti

Io 15 giorni circa sono fuori e 15 giorni circa sono a casa 24/24 libero 100% dalla mattina alla sera.

Il problema principale mio è stato che in un determinato momento... partivo "last minute" dalla mattina al pomeriggio.

Poi se parliamo tradimenti... ne ho sentite di storie con colleghi del lavoro e in ufficio... quindi 15 giorni fuori o 8 ore di lavoro non sono quelle a fare differenza.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> minchia...ora capisco tante cose!



e questo sarebbe un buon  motivo? 
madonna... 


no vabbè... no comment


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lo dici a me che sono 4 anni che vivo da sola?
> 
> 
> lascia stare il profondo e gli idioti che la mollano. tu devi pensare a te e basta. tira fuori un po' di sano egosimo e rimetti in carreggiata Daniele.


aspetto almeno 1 altro anno poi mi prendo casa per fatti miei... 

...uno dei traumi è stato anche quello di tornare a casa da mia madre! 

di pagare un affitto non mi va', preferisco tenere soldi da parte e comprarmi casa subito.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> aspetto almeno 1 altro anno poi mi prendo casa per fatti miei...
> 
> .*..uno dei traumi è stato anche quello di tornare a casa da mia madre! *
> 
> di pagare un affitto non mi va', preferisco tenere soldi da parte e comprarmi casa subito.


:scared:

quello è un trauma grossissimo

io pure sono stata un anno coi miei.. poi casetta mia


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> quello è un trauma grossissimo
> 
> io pure sono stata un anno coi miei.. poi casetta mia


azz... c'è stata la depressione più totale.
adesso mi ritrovo anche con molta roba da risistemare in questa casa... uffffffff

voglio vedere qui 4 TV tra cui un 55" dove li metto...


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> azz... c'è stata la depressione più totale.
> adesso mi ritrovo anche con molta roba da risistemare in questa casa... uffffffff



io ho sistemato l'indispensabile, considera che poi devi fare un altro trasloco.

ma no, nessuna depressione. solo che tornare a casa è dura


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho sistemato l'indispensabile, considera che poi devi fare un altro trasloco.
> 
> ma no, nessuna depressione. solo che tornare a casa è dura


beh... il trasloco verso un nuova casa può esser piacevole anche se stanca...

tornare a casa penso sia anche una sorta di "fallimento". Un tornare indietro... essersi accorti di aver "lavorato" inutilmente.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> beh... il trasloco verso un nuova casa può esser piacevole anche se stanca...
> 
> tornare a casa penso sia anche una sorta di "fallimento". Un tornare indietro... essersi accorti di aver "lavorato" inutilmente.



si, il senso di fallimento forse è una delle cose peggiori. ti rendi conto di aver investito tutto in modo sbagliato.


----------



## Irrisoluto (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e questo sarebbe un buon  motivo?
> madonna...
> 
> 
> no vabbè... no comment


ma cristo santo ero ironico! almeno il beneficio del dubbio. non so, un po' di prudenza. questo forum istiga alla violenza cieca.



Daniele34 ha detto:


> ti dirò lo stare fuori casa 15 giorni.... non è che sia poi tanto importante... conosco svariate coppie felici che fanno questo tipo di vita (o almeno penso che lo siano).
> 
> Se consideri un normale impiegato che lavora 8 ore al giorno... di cui 2 le spende nel traffico... se poi consideri che dopo 8 ore di lavoro non torni "un fiore"... e la mattina spendi un'altra ora per preparti
> 
> ...


infatti, sono d'accordissimo. Facevo dell'auto-ironia per il fatto che la mia è una storia di tradimento in un rapporto a distanza...se ha ragione Fantastica nel dire che 15 giorni di assenza al mese giustificano il tradimento, la mia ex è un'eroina della fedeltà (IRONIA)


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma cristo santo ero ironico! almeno il beneficio del dubbio. non so, un po' di prudenza. questo forum istiga alla violenza cieca.
> 
> 
> 
> infatti, sono d'accordissimo. Facevo dell'auto-ironia per il fatto che la mia è una storia di tradimento in un rapporto a distanza...se ha ragione Fantastica nel dire che 15 giorni di assenza al mese giustificano il tradimento, la mia ex è un'eroina della fedeltà (IRONIA)


 scusa


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si, il senso di fallimento forse è una delle cose peggiori. ti rendi conto di aver investito tutto in modo sbagliato.


oltre al fatto dell'aspetto sentimentale... anche il pensiero di averci speso soldi... un pochino "rode".
Io minimo minimo 10.000 euro sono partiti per arredare in 1 anno... ma anche più... non mi faccio i conti in tasca altrimenti mi sento male due volte... ma ok, i soldi si rifanno! 

PS: a parte tutto... una botta di cxlo l'ho avuta... il giorno dopo avermi mandato via è arrivata la luce e il condominio per un totale di 600 euro :rotfl:... forse proprio in quel momento gli è venuto il dubbio... "magari ho fatto 'na caxxata?"


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> oltre al fatto dell'aspetto sentimentale... anche il pensiero di averci speso soldi... un pochino "rode".
> Io minimo minimo 10.000 euro sono partiti per arredare in 1 anno... ma anche più... non mi faccio i conti in tasca altrimenti mi sento male due volte... ma ok, i soldi si rifanno!
> 
> PS: a parte tutto... una botta di cxlo l'ho avuta... il giorno dopo avermi mandato via è arrivata la luce e il condominio per un totale di 600 euro :rotfl:... forse proprio in quel momento gli è venuto il dubbio... "magari ho fatto 'na caxxata?"



quando "investi" lo fai in tutti i sensi: sentimentalmente ed economicamente; inutile "pensarci" tanto indietro non si torna. 
quindi guarda avanti e stop.


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quando "investi" lo fai in tutti i sensi: sentimentalmente ed economicamente; inutile "pensarci" tanto indietro non si torna.
> quindi guarda avanti e stop.


dopo quanto è passata a te? Immagino ancora no, o almeno qualche piccolo rimorso lo hai... però insomma... dopo quanto hai fatto il primo passo verso la "spensieratezza"?


----------



## Spot (15 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> infatti, sono d'accordissimo. Facevo dell'auto-ironia per il fatto che la mia è una storia di tradimento in un rapporto a distanza...se ha ragione Fantastica nel dire che 15 giorni di assenza al mese giustificano il tradimento, la mia ex è un'eroina della fedeltà (IRONIA)


Straquoto :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> dopo quanto è passata a te? Immagino ancora no, o almeno qualche piccolo rimorso lo hai... però insomma... dopo quanto hai fatto il primo passo verso la "spensieratezza"?


se non mi fosse passata adesso dopo 5 anni sarei da rinchiudere  

io ci ho messo qualche mese, non molto... tempo di riorganizzare la mia vita. non sono una che si lascia abbattere. 
ci sono state delle "ricadute" soprattutto quando lui si faceva sentire con i "ciao, come stai?"
considera che dopo 3 mesi che me ne ero andata lui già viveva con l'altra... quello è stato il contraccolpo che mi ha fatto rialzare in fretta

non ho rimorsi, io per salvare il salvabile ce l'ho messa tutta... 
è ovvio che la cicatrice in qualche modo resterà sempre e ci sono situazioni e/o storie che qualche cosa a galla lo riportano ma non ci sto più male.


----------



## Spot (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> se non mi fosse passata adesso dopo 5 anni sarei da rinchiudere
> 
> io ci ho messo qualche mese, non molto... tempo di riorganizzare la mia vita. non sono una che si lascia abbattere.
> ci sono state delle "ricadute" soprattutto quando lui si faceva sentire con i "ciao, come stai?"
> ...


E tu avevi una bella storiaccia alle spalle. Sei stata bravissima.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E tu avevi una bella storiaccia alle spalle. Sei stata bravissima.


grazie


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> se non mi fosse passata adesso dopo 5 anni sarei da rinchiudere
> 
> io ci ho messo qualche mese, non molto... tempo di riorganizzare la mia vita. non sono una che si lascia abbattere.
> ci sono state delle "ricadute" soprattutto quando lui si faceva sentire con i "ciao, come stai?"
> ...


azz... non è semplice... effettivamente ho paura di questi "ciao come stai"... 
beh 3 mesi sono regolari... buoni... anzi direi OTTIMI! passano in fretta! 

solo che ogni tanto leggo di gente un poco più disgraziata che se la porta avanti per molto più tempo.

3 mesi... non ti ha aiutato nessun altro maschietto per dimenticare?


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> azz... non è semplice... effettivamente ho paura di questi "ciao come stai"...
> beh 3 mesi sono regolari... buoni... anzi direi OTTIMI! passano in fretta!
> 
> solo che ogni tanto leggo di gente un poco più disgraziata che se la porta avanti per molto più tempo.
> ...


per quanto te la porti avanti dipende da te e dalla tua "voglia" di reagire. 

no, non mi ha aiutato nessun maschietto  chiodo schiaccia chiodo è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> per quanto te la porti avanti dipende da te e dalla tua "voglia" di reagire.
> 
> no, non mi ha aiutato nessun maschietto  chiodo schiaccia chiodo è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare


si infatti... solo che vedo gente che si molla e dopo qualche settimana 'sta con un'altra/o... bah... MAGARI ad essere così fortunati!

Ma penso che in certe situazioni puoi anche incrociare la persona perfetta e non accorgertene (doppio errore).

Il problema penso stia proprio nel "cercare" che sia sbagliato... io penso che le cose capitino da se' (però certo... quando capitano bisogna anche darsi una piccola mossa)


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> si infatti... solo che vedo gente che si molla e dopo qualche settimana 'sta con un'altra/o... bah... MAGARI ad essere così fortunati!
> 
> Ma penso che in certe situazioni puoi anche incrociare la persona perfetta e non accorgertene (doppio errore).
> 
> Il problema penso stia proprio nel "cercare" che sia sbagliato... io penso che le cose capitino da se' (però certo... quando capitano bisogna anche darsi una piccola mossa)




quando si attraversa un periodo di sofferenza è facile trovare qualcuno che di questo periodo tenti di approfittarne (e questo capita soprattutto alle donne)
in ufficio da me quando hanno saputo che ero di nuovo sul mercato si è fatta la schiera di "pretendenti" alla trombatina "facile" con la donna ferita (pretendenti sposati e non)

l'unica cosa che devi cercare in questo momento è una valvola di sfogo (il forum ad esempio) e di ritrovare te stesso. 

fatto questo segui le tue emozioni


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quando si attraversa un periodo di sofferenza è facile trovare qualcuno che di questo periodo tenti di approfittarne (e questo capita soprattutto alle donne)
> in ufficio da me quando hanno saputo che ero di nuovo sul mercato si è fatta la schiera di "pretendenti" alla trombatina "facile" con la donna ferita (pretendenti sposati e non)
> 
> l'unica cosa che devi cercare in questo momento è una valvola di sfogo (il forum ad esempio) e di ritrovare te stesso.
> ...


santa "trombatina facile"....


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> santa "trombatina facile"....


Eh ma con me non l'hanno trovata [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Aprile 2015)

I primi mesi, anche solo sfiorare un'altra persona, acuisce il dolore. Almeno per esperienza diretta.
Ti manca il SUO profumo, il SUO bacio, il SUO tocco... ma per il proprio bene si supera. Volontà e forza di uscirne. 

A volte, perdere tempo con certe persone, non ci permette di conoscerne di affini e migliori per noi.


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Eh ma con me non l'hanno trovata [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


spero solo di tornare a lavoro al più presto... ed escano nuove opportunità come effettivamente sta accadendo... 
considera che è come se mi avessero messo in ferie forzate perché hanno visto che stavo "stranito"...altri 5 giorni!




Scaredheart ha detto:


> I primi mesi, anche solo sfiorare un'altra persona, acuisce il dolore. Almeno per esperienza diretta.





Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ti manca il SUO profumo, il SUO bacio, il SUO tocco... ma per il proprio bene si supera. Volontà e forza di uscirne.
> 
> A volte, perdere tempo con certe persone, non ci permette di conoscerne di affini e migliori per noi.




si... ma cavolo tiri fuori profumi... baci... tocchi... non è che aiutino... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> spero solo di tornare a lavoro al più presto... ed escano nuove opportunità come effettivamente sta accadendo...
> considera che è come se mi hanno messo in ferie forzate perché hanno visto che stavo "stranito"...altri 5 giorni!
> 
> 
> ...


Dai su. Forza e coraggio che mi sembri un tipetto tosto 

[emoji1]


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Dai su. Forza e coraggio che mi sembri un tipetto tosto
> 
> [emoji1]


si... la fortuna mia è che in qualsiasi situazione so' come cavarmela...

normale che la prima volta che succede... ci stai male...

forse anche una seconda ci stai male... ma già vedi l'uscita in fondo alla strada (lontana o vicina che sia)


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> si... la fortuna mia è che in qualsiasi situazione so' come cavarmela...
> 
> normale che la prima volta che succede... ci stai male...
> 
> forse anche una seconda ci stai male... ma già vedi l'uscita in fondo alla strada (lontana o vicina che sia)


Una separazione (di qualsiasi natura sia) è sempre dolorosa, si tratta pur sempre di un distacco dalle proprie sicurezze. 

Fai tesoro di questa esperienza per capire anche quali sono stati i tuoi errori e migliorarti.


----------



## Spot (16 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> I primi mesi, anche solo sfiorare un'altra persona, acuisce il dolore. Almeno per esperienza diretta.
> Ti manca il SUO profumo, il SUO bacio, il SUO tocco... ma per il proprio bene si supera. Volontà e forza di uscirne.
> 
> A volte, perdere tempo con certe persone, non ci permette di conoscerne di affini e migliori per noi.


Quoto. Il che al momento mi fa sentire pure un po' di rodere:rotfl:


Dai, che il lavoro ti aiuterà sicuramente molto.

...meh.


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> I primi mesi, anche solo sfiorare un'altra persona, acuisce il dolore. Almeno per esperienza diretta.
> Ti manca il SUO profumo, il SUO bacio, il SUO tocco... ma per il proprio bene si supera. Volontà e forza di uscirne.
> 
> A volte, perdere tempo con certe persone, non ci permette di conoscerne di affini e migliori per noi.


Dipende. ..a volte aiuta. A volte no. Io all'inizio non volevo proprio sentir parlare di uomini.


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Una separazione (di qualsiasi natura sia) è sempre dolorosa, si tratta pur sempre di un distacco dalle proprie sicurezze.
> 
> Fai tesoro di questa esperienza per capire anche quali sono stati i tuoi errori e migliorarti.


...ora ci riprovo con la mia EX EX... ahahahah

naaaaaaaaaa però sinceramente ci ho ripensato...


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...ora ci riprovo con la mia EX EX... ahahahah
> 
> naaaaaaaaaa però sinceramente ci ho ripensato...


Danie' ridi' una cazzata del genere e giuro che esco da sto thread e  non ci metto più piede  (e tu dirai. .. chi se ne frega)


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Danie' ridi' una cazzata del genere e giuro che esco da sto thread e  non ci metto più piede  (e tu dirai. .. chi se ne frega)


no fa' ridere perchè leggo di gente che ri-torna... pentita... 

ma non è proprio il mio caso.

Per me, ogni caso chiuso... è chiuso per sempre.


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> no fa' ridere perchè leggo di gente che ri-torna... pentita...
> 
> ma non è proprio il mio caso.
> 
> Per me, ogni caso chiuso... è chiuso per sempre.


[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] 

Vabbe tu sei in ferie ma io domani lavoro...

Vado a namna... 

Buonanotte


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]
> 
> Vabbe tu sei in ferie ma io domani lavoro...
> 
> ...


bonanotteeeeeee! Ciao

PS: poi mi racconti come mai hai avuto problemi 4 anni fa... e ti ritrovi sempre su un forum dove si parla di Tradimenti...  leggi di persone che raccontano la propria storia e rivivi momenti passati non belli.


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> bonanotteeeeeee! Ciao
> 
> PS: poi mi racconti come mai hai avuto problemi 4 anni fa... e ti ritrovi sempre su un forum dove si parla di Tradimenti...  leggi di persone che raccontano la propria storia e ti ritrovi a rivivere alcuni momenti.


Va bene [emoji6]


----------



## Trinità (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> beh non dimentichiamoci che quello tradito è Daniele...


Assolutamente, no!
E' lui il tradito, ma questo non è un buon motivo
per restare. Se non la vuole, allora che se ne vada!
Via alla svelta!


----------



## Trinità (16 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provare a spiegarmi no?


1 fatti beccare!
2 perdi tuo marito
3 perdi tutta la tua vita per come era
4 ti devi sentire una merda
5 prova a rialzarti


poi ne riparliamo!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> 1 fatti beccare!
> 2 perdi tuo marito
> 3 perdi tutta la tua vita per come era
> 4 ti devi sentire una merda
> ...


ok non ci siamo capiti
Facevamo due discorsi diversi
Ora mi è chiaro
Pensavo parlassi di disperazione durante il tradimento


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> bonanotteeeeeee! Ciao
> 
> PS: poi mi racconti come mai hai avuto problemi 4 anni fa... e ti ritrovi sempre su un forum dove si parla di Tradimenti...  leggi di persone che raccontano la propria storia e rivivi momenti passati non belli.



Buongiorno Daniele,

allora qui trovi un riassunto della mia storia che ho fatto qualche giorno fa (ammazza sono gettonata ultimamente)


http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/15955-l-angolo-dello-sfogo/page474

qui sono arrivata con le ossa rotte, ho conosciuto alcune persone che mi hanno aiutata molto, ho stretto amicizie fortissime... e per vari motivi alla fine il tempo è passato e sono rimasta.


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Assolutamente, no!
> E' lui il tradito, ma questo non è un buon motivo
> per restare. Se non la vuole, allora che se ne vada!
> Via alla svelta!


Non ho mai detto di non volerla.
Ho detto che, volevo lavorare assieme.

OK... senza impegno... da soli ma su strade parallele per un obiettivo comune: capire se potevamo costruire qualcosa di nuovo assieme.

Sai... ritagliare dei momenti, fare qualcosa di nuovo assieme ecc...ecc...

Ma ogni tanto capisco che, se non si sblocca qualcosa nella sua testa, si può far poco... penso di aver fatto ormai tutto, così da non avere rimorsi... e allora sai che faccio?
Me ne vado per fatti miei, mi distraggo e invece di lavorare su di noi, lavoro su di me per far in modo di allontanarmi al più presto.


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno Daniele,
> 
> allora qui trovi un riassunto della mia storia che ho fatto qualche giorno fa (ammazza sono gettonata ultimamente)
> 
> ...


buon giorno a te!

a dir la verità... avevo dato un'occhiata alla tua prima discussione ieri notte...

ti sei iscritta al Forum dopo 1 anno dalla "separazione"... e ne hai parlato.

Quindi quando dici che ci hai messo 3 mesi non deve esser stata proprio così...


----------



## Stark72 (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniè,
c'hai 34 anni, fidati di uno stronzo di 43 che troppe volte ha voluto dare una possibilità.
Se all'età tua me la fossi data a gambe come avrei dovuto, forse mi sarei risparmiato un pezzo di fegato rosicchiato.


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> buon giorno a te!
> 
> a dir la verità... avevo dato un'occhiata alla tua prima discussione ieri notte...
> 
> ...


3 mesi per rialzarmi... non per "dimenticare"


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Daniè,
> c'hai 34 anni, fidati di uno stronzo di 43 che troppe volte ha voluto dare una possibilità.
> Se all'età tua me la fossi data a gambe come avrei dovuto, forse mi sarei risparmiato un pezzo di fegato rosicchiato.


che dire... hai ragione 101%! 

Ma se ci sei passato anche tu... sai come ci si sente.

Ora sto lavorando per darmela a gambe! So che c'è una via d'uscita e la raggiungerò.


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Che poi non ho dimenticato manco adesso


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> 3 mesi per rialzarmi... non per "dimenticare"


vabbè... sono cose che non penso si dimentichino neanche in un anno!

Giusto giusto 10 minuti fa' mi sono arrivate 2 notizie eccezionali per il lavoro! 

Il Signore è dalla mia parte! 

Certo i soldi non ti fanno sempre felice.... ma AIUTANO un casino!


----------



## zanna (16 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Daniè,
> c'hai 34 anni, fidati di uno stronzo di 43 che troppe volte ha voluto dare una possibilità.
> Se all'età tua me la fossi data a gambe come avrei dovuto, forse mi sarei risparmiato un pezzo di fegato rosicchiato.


Echenonloso? Gli è che in fondo in fondo di "stronzi" con problemi epatici ne leggo a iosa


----------



## Trinità (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> che dire... hai ragione 101%!
> 
> Ma se ci sei passato anche tu... sai come ci si sente.
> 
> Ora sto lavorando per darmela a gambe! So che c'è una via d'uscita e la raggiungerò.


Raggiungila, e non farla pesare sulle spalle del traditore, che, fidati non serve a nulla.....
Non devi voler dimenticare, ma puoi farlo.....
Chi ti ha tradito deve lavorare in modo differente e Tu cerca di lavorare sui tuoi sbagli
che sicuramente ci sono stati, non per ripartire ma bensì per il futuro che avrai
ciao


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Raggiungila, e non farla pesare sulle spalle del traditore, che, fidati non serve a nulla.....
> Non devi voler dimenticare, ma puoi farlo.....
> Chi ti ha tradito deve lavorare in modo differente e Tu cerca di lavorare sui tuoi sbagli
> che sicuramente ci sono stati, non per ripartire ma bensì per il futuro che avrai
> ciao


Si... grande lavoro devo fare... ma già un paio di "vizi", che contribuivano alla "cattiva relazione", li ho eliminati... ora devo lavorare per non ricaderci!

:up:


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Si... grande lavoro devo fare... ma già un paio di "vizi", che contribuivano alla "cattiva relazione", li ho eliminati... ora devo lavorare per non ricaderci!
> 
> :up:


bravo :up:


----------



## Spot (17 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> bravo :up:


Ma si il ragazzo è proprio in gamba


----------



## Daniele34 (17 Aprile 2015)

esco 3 volte alla settimana la sera... mi godo serate tra amici... esco durante il giorno a fare shopping ed attività fisica.

Fortuna ha voluto che avessi anche qualche buona notizia sul lavoro (...poi fortuna... qui non si tratta di fortuna se hai fatto un buon lavoro in passato).

diciamo che mi sto' riaffezionando nel farmi i cavoli miei! 
Ora riesco anche a pensare qualcos'altro ogni tanto.

Il segreto è: SPARIRE e non cercare nessuna altra forma di contatto (facebook e affini banditi per mesi o più) con l'altra persona e ritrovare i caxxi propri.

Non concentrarsi troppo sui sensi colpa, alcune cose si possono migliorare! Altre fanno proprio parte di noi e non possono essere cambiate solo per far piacere a qualcun altra/o.

Il segreto é in quella parola che racchiude un enorme tesoro e dalle grandi potenzialità se sfruttata al momento giusto, bisogna solo crederci... cioè:

"ma sticazzi"


----------



## Daniele34 (17 Aprile 2015)

Adesso è uscita un'altra cosa grave....

La madre sta messa male... 

Non poteva esserci momento peggiore!
Mi dispiace moltissimo per lei... ma forse questo è il memento per togliersi di torno! Anche se mi dispiace moltissimo visto la natura debole della sua persona ma qualsiasi sua scelta adesso potrebbe ancor più essere dettata dalla paura.

Non potergli essere vicino... mandargli anche un messaggio o una chiamata potrebbe essere ancora peggio.


----------



## Spot (18 Aprile 2015)

Mi dispiace moltissimo.
Ma cerca di non sentirti in colpa: spesso la cosa peggiore che si possa fare con una persona debole è proteggerla a tutti i costi.

Inoltre non soffermati sulla debolezza che tu percepisci. Ho visto persone generalmente considerate deboli tirar fuori risorse inimmaginate quando si son trovate senza supporto.


----------



## Daniele34 (18 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi dispiace moltissimo.
> Ma cerca di non sentirti in colpa: spesso la cosa peggiore che si possa fare con una persona debole è proteggerla a tutti i costi.
> 
> Inoltre non soffermati sulla debolezza che tu percepisci. Ho visto persone generalmente considerate deboli tirar fuori risorse inimmaginate quando si son trovate senza supporto.


...a questo punto non posso che sperarlo.

Mi sento solo un poco "disarmato"... questo perchè probabilmente ancora non sono riuscito ad accettare certe cose e devo ammettere che a volte sento ancora il desiderio di risistemare le cose assieme dentro di me.

Quel che mi abbatte a volte è che dentro ti senti triste per la separazione... e nasce quel piccolo desiderio... poi naturalmente ci sia piazza vicino anche il tradimento... e allora si prova dolore e convinzione che dopo una cosa così MAI PIU' potrai stare con una persona così.... e quindi si ritorna alla tristezza... e nasce quel piccolo desiderio... poi naturalmente ci si piazza vicino anche il tradimento... e allora....  ECC.... ECC.....

che razza ci circolo vizioso del cavolo!

Come detto... esco, mi diverto, me ne sbatto, e mi sono quasi fatto una ragione... ma ogni tanto mi soffermo a pensare (per forza non possiamo stare sempre impegnati... specialmente la domenica!).

3 giorni.... 3 giorni senza NESSUN contatto. Troppo pochi. Più tempo!
Servirebbe un maledetto telecomando per mandare tutto avanti veloce!


----------



## Spot (18 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...a questo punto non posso che sperarlo.
> 
> Mi sento solo un poco "disarmato"... questo perchè probabilmente ancora non sono riuscito ad accettare certe cose e devo ammettere che a volte sento ancora il desiderio di risistemare le cose assieme dentro di me.
> 
> ...


Ahahahahaahahaah! Su su non avere fretta.
Io dopo i primi 3 giorni di silenzo mi sentivo esattamente nello stesso modo. Inoltre contavo i giorni di silenzio, e li confrontavo con le scadenze-obiettivo (almeno una settimana, almeno due... che poi non rispettavo mai per altri motivi). Tutto in maniera un po' ossessiva

Per gli sbalzi d'umore mi è servito più di un mese di tempo per sbarazzarmene.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Aprile 2015)

a me manco il gusto di contà i giorni di silenzio :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Daniele34 (18 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ahahahahaahahaah! Su su non avere fretta.
> Io dopo i primi 3 giorni di silenzo mi sentivo esattamente nello stesso modo.* Inoltre contavo i giorni di silenzio, e li confrontavo con le scadenze-obiettivo* (almeno una settimana, almeno due... che poi non rispettavo mai per altri motivi). Tutto in maniera un po' ossessiva
> 
> Per gli sbalzi d'umore mi è servito più di un mese di tempo per sbarazzarmene.



Uguale.... paro paro... 

se non altro... non sono solo io che sono un poco fuori di zucca....

io 1 mese... poi devo andarmi a riprendere le cose a casa con un amico... però voglio sentire anche in che condizioni è lei (sai per la madre)





Stark72 ha detto:


> a me manco il gusto di contà i giorni di silenzio



che contavi?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Uguale.... paro paro...
> 
> se non altro... non sono solo io che sono un poco fuori di zucca....
> 
> ...


no, m'ero fatto due figli, è impossibile non sentirla e non vederla


----------



## Daniele34 (18 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no, m'ero fatto due figli, è impossibile non sentirla e non vederla



azz... i figli...

sono come la catena che ti lega la palla al piede... così passa con più tempo! 

a sentire queste cose ti passa la fantasia... ti passa la fantasia di far figli!
e io li vorrei! 

Comunque ho capito che meglio farli prima... 
puoi avere anche una compagna vicino da anni...  poi ritrovarti con una persona che non riconosci più e rimanere comunque deluso (anche peggio)!


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Uguale.... paro paro...
> 
> se non altro... non sono solo io che sono un poco fuori di zucca....


 Ahahahahhahahaha no. Ho visto di peggio.


----------



## Daniele34 (19 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahaha no. Ho visto di peggio.


...è ma... magari a quello ci dobbiamo ancora arrivare... :rotfl:

...e ieri sera si è rifatta viva mandandomi un messaggio sulle condizioni della madre... 
non potevo non rispondere. 
gli ho risposto di sapere tutto poichè sono in contatto con il padre... e ciao.

(non saprei, penso sappia che ho contatti con il padre... quindi, probabilmente, è ancora quel bisogno suo di rimanere in contatto con me)

...come al solito è arrivato il MALEDETTO bacio che è usuale mandare... che tristezza! Che rabbia!


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...è ma... magari a quello ci dobbiamo ancora arrivare... :rotfl:
> 
> ...e ieri sera si è rifatta viva mandandomi un messaggio sulle condizioni della madre...
> non potevo non rispondere.
> ...


Probabile sia quello. Se te ne manda altri considera l'idea di bloccarla, ci sono app apposite anche per gli sms.


----------



## Daniele34 (19 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Probabile sia quello. Se te ne manda altri considera l'idea di bloccarla, ci sono app apposite anche per gli sms.


si si... quando si parla di "telefoni" non ho rivali... espertissimo in tecnologia...  Conosco tutti i segreti... anche quelli che gli altri cercano e vogliono nascondere/cancellare 

Il fatto è che... si, sono forte e risoluto... ma, onestamente, non ho ancora quella determinazione da riuscire a troncare tutto di netto (anche se mi rendo conto che  sarebbe la situazione migliore).
Anche il discorso della madre malata (capace che tra un anno non ci sarà più), mi rende un poco apprensivo.

Le domeniche poi sono terribili, perchè ho pochi "svaghi".

Sai cosa c'è... che l'ultima volta per telefono... dopo esser stato a casa sua gli dissi espressamente che io "la aspettavo" e che per ora "non mi frequentavo con nessuna" (ed infatti non mi frequento con nessuna).

Mi è sembrato quasi un "mostrare il fianco"... ma d'altronde 
1) con la madre messa in questa maniera come vuoi che possa ragionare lucidamente?
2) penso che nella vita, per non avere rimorsi... bisogna comunque fare quel che si sente, in questo modo si potrà dire: "io le ho provate tutte" (oddio non è che mi sia gettato ai suoi piedi... dopo quel che ha fatto non ci penso MINIMAMENTE)

A volte sono una tigre... a volte mi sento un coglìone in piena regola!


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> si si... quando si parla di "telefoni" non ho rivali... espertissimo in tecnologia...  Conosco tutti i segreti... anche quelli che gli altri cercanvo e vogliono nascondere/cancellare
> 
> Il fatto è che... si, sono forte e risoluto... ma, onestamente, non ho ancora quella determinazione da riuscire a troncare tutto di netto (anche se mi rendo conto che  sarebbe la situazione migliore).
> Anche il discorso della madre malata (capace che tra un anno non ci sarà più), mi rende un poco apprensivo.
> ...


Ho solo due cose da dirti:
1) se non te la senti di troncare tutto non costringerti a farlo. Imparare a star bene senza sentirla è un conto, ma per il resto non deve essere una gara di forza. I passi definitivi si fanno solo quando sei pronto, al diavolo quello che dovresti o non dovresti fare.

2)Sempre per lo stesso discorso, non importa se mostri il fianco o meno. Io col mio ex ho mostrato il fianco numerose volte, anche quando sapevo che facendolo l'avrei probabilmente avvicinato all'altra. Non me ne pento. Non sei tenuto a seguire nessuna tattica precisa, se non vuoi giocare con lei.

Sinceramente ho imparato a stimare di più le persone capaci di avere a che fare con le loro incertezze e le loro debolezze, senza falsificazioni. Le trovo enormemente più coraggiose.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> si si... quando si parla di "telefoni" non ho rivali... espertissimo in tecnologia...  Conosco tutti i segreti... anche quelli che gli altri cercano e vogliono nascondere/cancellare
> 
> Il fatto è che... si, sono forte e risoluto... ma, onestamente, non ho ancora quella determinazione da riuscire a troncare tutto di netto (anche se mi rendo conto che  sarebbe la situazione migliore).
> Anche il discorso della madre malata (capace che tra un anno non ci sarà più), mi rende un poco apprensivo.
> ...


Sentitevi o meno, però poi non ti lamentare se la consideri una "bambina immatura" dato che ti piace farle da "padre".

Non vuole esser una offesa, ma solo uno spunto di riflessione, dato che la tua lei su certi aspetti potrei essere io.


----------



## Daniele34 (19 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sentitevi o meno, però poi non ti lamentare se la consideri una "bambina immatura" dato che ti piace farle da "padre".
> 
> Non vuole esser una offesa, ma solo uno spunto di riflessione, dato che la tua lei su certi aspetti potrei essere io.


questo era uno dei problemi... è normale che su alcune cose mi sono dovuto arrabbiare poiché metteva in pericolo se stessa... (e me) e di questo se ne è accorta dopo che qualcuno la minacciasse (specialmente dopo avermi lasciato...).

Che dire... la Domenica mi prende a male... 

una ragazza effettivamente un "pochino" ingenua sotto qualche aspetto... ma io l'Amavo comunque.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> questo era uno dei problemi... è normale che su alcune cose mi sono dovuto arrabbiare poiché metteva in pericolo se stessa... (e me) e di questo se ne è accorta dopo che qualcuno la minacciasse (specialmente dopo avermi lasciato...).
> 
> Che dire... la Domenica mi prende a male...
> 
> una ragazza effettivamente un "pochino" ingenua sotto qualche aspetto... ma io l'Amavo comunque.


Io personalmente sono maturata nel momento in cui mi sono ritrovata senza lui. Però crescere ci porta a cambiare, e cambiando non sempre si scelgono le stesse cose...poi. 

È un momento difficile per voi, ma devi capire se ti manca perché "è domenica", o se non sai stare senza lei. Inutile fare ciò che è giusto, fai solo ciò che ti senti. Ora che vorresti?


----------



## Daniele34 (20 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io personalmente sono maturata nel momento in cui mi sono ritrovata senza lui. Però crescere ci porta a cambiare, e cambiando non sempre si scelgono le stesse cose...poi.
> 
> È un momento difficile per voi, ma devi capire se ti manca perché "è domenica", o se non sai stare senza lei. Inutile fare ciò che è giusto, fai solo ciò che ti senti. Ora che vorresti?


Se sapevo quel che dovevo fare al 100% non starei qui.

Adesso devo prima di tutto rispettare le sue scelte per non ricadere negli errori passati.

Nella vita ho quasi sempre seguito tutto quel che volevo fare ottenendo buoni risultati... ma non si può far sempre quel che si crede. 
O meglio... lo si può fare fino ad un certo punto... poi però l'impegno deve essere da entrambe le parti... (visto che gli errori sono da tutte e due le parti).

Ho lottato all'inizio per voler cercare di sistemare le cose... ora sto lottando per farmi i cavoli miei e dimenticare quella persona e predispormi per un nuovo inizio.

Ma naturalmente NON è facile!
Sentendola ho naturalmente dei "tentennamenti" non indifferenti ed è per questo che voglio sparire! 
Sempre molti ricordi escono fuori e questi fanno malissimo!


----------



## Daniele34 (30 Aprile 2015)

E DOPO 2 MESI ESATTI................



Sono passati molti giorni di silenzio totale.... qualche suo messaggio al quale ho risposto disinvolto.

Ora, mi telefona e mi chiede di riuscire... perchè ha le idee chiare.
Sembra abbia preso una decisione.

Vuole uscire con me come se fosse il PRIMO GIORNO.... e NON parlare del passato.

Le dico: "vediamo e parliamone di persona... perché certe ferite a me rimangono comunque e non posso cancellarle"

Lei mi chiede: "Ma mi AMI ancora?"



Le dico che è meglio vederci perché certe cose vanno affrontate di persona guardandosi negli occhi... e non per telefono.

Lei dice di sentirmi piatto... io rispondo che questi giorni non sono stati molto semplici e che i suoi comportamenti sicuramente non mi hanno aiutato... e quindi sto prendendo i suoi input "con le pinze".

Che faccio scappo?  :rotfl:

Magari mi serve qualche altro giorno... io ci esco... vediamo quel che succede, poi eventualmente mi prendo qualche altro giorno per pensare (se "nel mentre" me la da' anche... però non rifiuto :rotfl.


Non so per quale motivo ma da quando sono successi tutti questi casini ho una voglia matta di fare sesso con lei...


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Come se fosse il primo giorno? Un cazzo!!
Trova una scusa all'ultimo momento e non andare, falla soffrire un po', e' anche un modo per capire quanto ci tiene a te, se poi lei si arrende, allora meglio cosi'.


----------



## Daniele34 (30 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Come se fosse il primo giorno? Un cazzo!!
> Trova una scusa all'ultimo momento e non andare, falla soffrire un po', e' anche un modo per capire quanto ci tiene a te, se poi lei si arrende, allora meglio cosi'.


Ma già qualcosa ho fatto... più di una volta per farla ingelosire... e ci sono riuscito senza essere troppo diretto (a volte basta un piccolo input e poi la fantasia fa il resto).

Si, "prima volta un cazzo"... una cosa simile gli ho detto ma in maniera più garbata.


----------



## Tessa (30 Aprile 2015)

Daniele. Sei sicuro che l'altro sia fuori dai giochi?
Sei sicuro di non essere la cuccia calda perche' la' fuori ha trovato tempesta?


----------



## Daniele34 (30 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Daniele. Sei sicuro che l'altro sia fuori dai giochi?
> Sei sicuro di non essere la cuccia calda perche' la' fuori ha trovato tempesta?


No. 
Ma io non ho detto che me la devo sposare... 
Non ho detto che tornerò a vivere con lei...

Con lei o con un'altra il cammino è sempre lo stesso per riavere fiducia.
La cuccia calda potrei esserlo anche per un'altra... solo che con lei, so gia dove e su cosa lavorare.


Fossi sicuro si tutto avrei risolto.

Di sicuro in questa vita solo la morte!


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> No. Ma io non ho detto che me la devo sposare... Non ho detto che tornerò a vivere con lei...Fossi sicuro si tutto avrei risolto.


Ecco...Hai 34 anni. Lei non so però... siete giunti a un età in cui di solito si decide per qualcosa di più impegnativo di Facebook e Whatsapp, da te citati in un post precedente.Di solito si decide cose tipo sposarsi, metter su casa. Ci sono anche persone che "addirittura" a 34 anni sono già genitori.Capita.Ora: se dopo 8 anni di storia con te lei si è già rotta e ha cominciato a "guardarsi" in giro (interpretalo come vuoi), non pensare che ora tutto torni come prima più di prima (t'amerò).Col cazzo.Se si è rotta si è rotta. E se torna da te è perché non ha trovato ancora di meglio.E le manchi un pochino.Ma siete giunti a un'età in cui ci si può illudere che basti quel pochino per fare il grande passo...Il che vuol dire anche magari mettere al mondo un figlio e poi trovarsi dopo qualche anno nuovamente cornuto e alle prese con una separazione che per un uomo è lacrime e sangue, giusto per capirci.Finché puoi, lasciala perdere.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Sicuro di reggere? Non mi sembra il caso di una scopata spensierata., ci sono molte implicazioni. Non so fino a che punto puo' esserti utile oppure farti solo tornare indietro


----------



## Tessa (30 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> No.
> Ma io non ho detto che me la devo sposare...
> Non ho detto che tornerò a vivere con lei...
> 
> ...


Ostenti troppa sicumera invece. 
Se ti diciamo certe cose e' perche' non vorremmo tu avessi da soffrirne ancora....


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

Daniè stai pe fa un cazzata... sappilo


----------



## Daniele34 (30 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco...Hai 34 anni. Lei non so però... siete giunti a un età in cui di solito si decide per qualcosa di più impegnativo di Facebook e Whatsapp, da te citati in un post precedente.Di solito si decide cose tipo *sposarsi*, *metter su casa*. Ci sono anche persone che "addirittura" a 34 anni sono già genitori.Capita.Ora: se dopo 8 anni di storia con te lei si è già rotta e ha cominciato a "guardarsi" in giro (interpretalo come vuoi), non pensare che ora tutto* torni come prima più di prima* (t'amerò).Col cazzo.Se si è rotta si è rotta. E se torna da te è perché non ha trovato ancora di meglio.E le manchi un pochino.Ma siete giunti a un'età in cui ci si può illudere che basti quel pochino *per fare il grande passo*...Il che vuol dire anche magari mettere al mondo un figlio e poi trovarsi dopo qualche anno nuovamente cornuto e alle prese con una separazione che per un uomo è lacrime e sangue, giusto per capirci.Finché puoi, lasciala perdere.


Sposarsi, proprio NO ora. E non escludo che un domani sia proprio io a mollare tutto e scappare con un'altra.

Abbiamo già rispettivamente le proprie case... lei ne ha 3 io ne ho 3... quindi nessuno rischia di rimanere fuori casa con il muto da pagare e senza un euro.

Non voglio che tutto torni come prima... dovrà essere altro, ma qui già pensiamo troppo al futuro.

...beh "grande passo".... qui siamo ancora troppo avanti.

Intendiamoci: non ho detto di voler tornare con lei... voglio vedere se riusciamo a divertirci assieme.


----------



## Daniele34 (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniè stai pe fa un cazzata... sappilo


Forse si...

ma non potrei mai saperlo se prima non provo.

Ho 34 anni, ho tempo ancora per rimanere per fatti miei.

Intendiamoci... io non ho perdonato ancora nessuno.


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Forse si...
> 
> ma non potrei mai saperlo se prima non provo.
> 
> Ho 34 anni,* ho tempo ancora per rimanere per fatti miei*.



anche per farvi male di nuovo


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Sposarsi, proprio NO ora. *E non escludo che un domani sia proprio io a mollare tutto e scappare con un'altra.
> *
> Abbiamo già rispettivamente le proprie case... lei ne ha 3 io ne ho 3... quindi nessuno rischia di rimanere fuori casa con il muto da pagare e senza un euro.
> 
> ...


Sono cose che si dicono per non ascoltarci.
La tua prima affermazione che ho sottolineato è una giustificazione di una tua paura. In pratica, ti identifichi in lei e nel suo comportamento, "tu diventi lei" e in questa maniera cancelli la paura del dolore perché se lei e te siete identici, avete le stesse possibilità e le stesse debolezze non potete farvi male, siete pari.
La seconda è una negazione della tua volontà: anche qui domina la paura e l'ansia, così riduci tutte le tue aspettative al minimo, il "divertirci insieme", le briciole di un rapporto. Così se potrai avere di più da lei, sarà solo gioia inattesa.
Tu hai paura di un suo rifiuto, ma allo stesso tempo non hai assimilato l'abbandono che hai ricevuto.
Tu desideri che lei torni come prima e temi che ciò non avvenga.
Questa situazione è pericolosa.
Lei non ti ama, ma ti domina.
Cercane un'altra.


----------



## Spot (30 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> No.
> Ma io non ho detto che me la devo sposare...
> Non ho detto che tornerò a vivere con lei...
> 
> ...


Sul resto non mi esprimo perchè non ho esperienza diretta di rapporti "recuperati" post tradimento.
Ma sul neretto non sono d'accordo.

Onestamente Danie', il tradimento spesso crea una frattura immensa tra due persone, una distanza difficile da controllare e sanare in nome di "giorni piacevoli passati insieme".
Quindi se vuoi continuare con lei un rapporto di qualsiasi forma tieni in considerazione che la fatica sarà doppia. Per te e per lei. I fantasmi rimangono e accanto a lei saranno più "tangibili".
Dunque non puoi scrivermi che vuoi continuare solo perchè le difficoltà di un rapporto con lei valgono quelle di uno ex novo. Non è così: se vuoi continuare a frequentarla dovrebbe essere proprio in virtù del fatto che lei non vale un'altra.



danny ha detto:


> La tua prima affermazione che ho sottolineato è una giustificazione di  una tua paura. In pratica, ti identifichi in lei e nel suo  comportamento, "tu diventi lei" e in questa maniera cancelli la paura  del dolore perché se lei e te siete identici, avete le stesse  possibilità e le stesse debolezze non potete farvi male, siete pari.


Quoto. Attento a non fare nemmeno questo. Non si ragiona sui se: voi al momento siete su due posizioni diverse, il campo delle possibilità non è nemmeno un argomento su cui si può discutere.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Aprile 2015)

Daniele, fai ciò di cui necessiti per ripartire con lei,o senza lei. Vivitela fino in fondo, devi sentirlo dentro, perchè a volte per paura di ferirsi, non ci si ferisce abbastanza da sapere il da farsi.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Daniele, fai ciò di cui necessiti per ripartire con lei,o senza lei. Vivitela fino in fondo, devi sentirlo dentro, perchè a volte per paura di ferirsi, non ci si ferisce abbastanza da sapere il da farsi.


Se lui, come si vede da quello che scrive, vuole ricominciare, deve prima accertarsi di cosa lei veramente vuole.


----------



## Daniele34 (1 Maggio 2015)

Avete TUTTI ragione...

...ma 'sta botta mi va di fare in questo modo... questa sera intanto ci vediamo.

Non vado con un risposta pronta... dirò e farò quel che mi sento al momento in base a quello che mi farà sentire lei.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Avete TUTTI ragione...
> 
> ...ma 'sta botta mi va di fare in questo modo... questa sera intanto ci vediamo.
> 
> ...


nulla di piu sbagliato


----------



## Daniele34 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Se lui, come si vede da quello che scrive, vuole ricominciare, deve prima accertarsi di cosa lei veramente vuole.


Proprio per questo voglio rivederla. 

Voglio accertarmi... 

Qui NON si tratta di "ricominciare"... si tratta di vedere se prima ci sono le basi e la voglia. 

Richiede tempo... se non ci scoglioniamo (cosa possibile anvhe da parte mia) allora possiamo incominciare a lavorarci seriamente.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Proprio per questo voglio rivederla.
> 
> Voglio accertarmi...
> 
> ...


Secondo me incontrandola non capisci molto, non ti vedo molto obiettivo.


----------



## Daniele34 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Secondo me incontrandola non capisci molto, non ti vedo molto obiettivo.


Fateme lavorà....... :up: (*cit)


----------



## Daniele34 (3 Maggio 2015)

alla fine siamo usciti... in 2 giorni visti 3 volte... 2 volte abbiamo fatto sesso.

visti Sabato sera a bere qualcosa... tuttso Ok, abbiamo parlato delle nostre giornate.
Io mi sento un poco più geloso e faccio molto caso al suo sguardo dove guarda e chi guarda.
Anche lei sembra gelosa... e la vedo osservare i miei occhi quando passa qualche bella ragazza.
La serata finisce sotto casa sua... con una discussione.
Lei vuole rifrequentarmi ma io NON accetto che lei continui a frequentare quel posto dove c'è "quella persona".
Lei mi dice: "stai dando troppa importanza a quel che è successo" (riferito al tradimento)... il cuore mi diventa di pietra.
Gli dico che HO capito che non mi ha lasciato a causa di quella persona....  ma che comunque questo fatto mi rende molto mal predisposto a rifrequentarla. Ho bisogno di certezze e di sicurezza. 
Lei frequenta quel posto per lavoro... ed è l'unica sua via per vivere, troverebbe altro ma ora come ora è difficile.
Io comunque NON reggo.
Dopo quasi esserci calmati ci salutiamo e ci diamo appuntamento al giorno dopo.

Io a casa da solo ho ripensato alla serata e preso dalla rabbia la chiamo e le dico che, se vengo a sapere che ha, anche solo, scambiato mezza parola, uno sguardo un saluto con questa persona... per me può anche andare a quel paese... parte la discussione che finisce con un monotono "non lo so'", "ma mi avevi detto...", "io non posso...", "io vorrei ma non ci riesco..." ecc... le solite menate.

Il giorno dopo la mattina mi sveglio presto... esco di casa,,, compro un fiore dei biscotti e vado a casa sua.
Lei dorme... suono, una... due volte... lei apre assonnata e meravigliata.
La riaccompagno a letto e la faccio sdraiare, la coccolo e la bacio... lei mi chiede di sdraiarmi vicino a lei così succede... dormiamo.
Naturale che le sue cosce calde non fanno altro che eccitarmi... ci baciamo e facciamo sesso tutta la mattina.
Usciamo e ci andiamo a prendere un caffè... e riparliamo di tutti i nostri problemi passati in maniera costruttiva e liberatoria. Io le rispiego anche il perchè della sfuriata della serata prima (non voglio sentir parlare di quella storia... non voglio sentire giustificazioni poichè non ce ne sono)

Ci salutiamo nel primo pomeriggio e ci diamo appuntamento per una pizza...

Io tornando a casa, organizzo qualcosa di speciale in segreto... 

Usciamo e la porto a cena fuori e poi le dico di andare a bere una cosa... avevo prenotato una camera di Hotel su uno dei laghi vicino città... panorama molto suggestivo.
Camera con terrazza affacciata sul lago, divanetto, candela e bottiglia di prosecco... lei meravigliata, non ci credeva, commossa ha pianto... abbiamo bevuto tutta la notte al chiaro di luna che rifletteva su tutto il lago.
Abbiamo parlato e riso, una serata speciale.
Poi siamo entrati, camera con candele, finestrone sul lago ho tirato fuori la crema ed è partito il massaggio... finito il massaggio... sesso!
poi crolliamo dal sonno.
 la mattina dopo (questa mattina) mi sveglio prima e vado a prendere la colazione che gli servo a letto, lei di nuovo commossa.

La riaccompagno a casa...

Io? Mi ha fatto piacere farlo e sono stato bene. Lei? Meravigliata, incredula... mi ha chiesto scusa più volte piangendo durante la serata. E' stata benissimo... serate così, con quella felicità e voglia di stare assieme ci mancavano da molto tempo... pochissime erano state in passato.... troppe poche!

(naturalmente tutto si è svolto con molte più sfumature, mi sono limitato nel raccontare).

Penso che adesso ho veramente fatto tutto per non avere più rimorsi in futuro.
Questa volta il passo dovrà farlo lei altrimenti mollo tutto.
Non posso farci nulla e procederò con il consiglio datomi settimane prima:




FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma mandala affanculo.


----------



## Daniele34 (3 Maggio 2015)

PS: la cosa comica della questione? Che quando sono tornato a casa ho detto a mia madre dove ero stato e dove avevo dormito... e mi sono sentito rispondere:




(...) :rotfl:


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

bah, sembra che vuoi sentirti rispondere che ha ragione tua madre.
perché glielo racconti?
in ogni caso il vostro rapporto è destinato a un fallimento.


----------



## Daniele34 (3 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> bah, sembra che vuoi sentirti rispondere che ha ragione tua madre.
> perché glielo racconti?
> in ogni caso il vostro rapporto è destinato a un fallimento.


Lo racconto (in parte) perché sono sempre stato staccato dalla famiglia... in vita mia ho sempre imparato ad affrontare le questioni per fatti miei. Ora, anche grazie a quello che è successo mi sono avvicinato di più alla mia famiglia e la mia famiglia a me.

Anche mia madre è stata tradita e lasciata e solo ora capisco quanto può esser stata male.

Destinato al fallimento?

Probabile...


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2015)

La mamma è sempre la mamma...


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Lo racconto (in parte) perché sono sempre stato staccato dalla famiglia... in vita mia ho sempre imparato ad affrontare le questioni per fatti miei. Ora, anche grazie a quello che è successo mi sono avvicinato di più alla mia famiglia e la mia famiglia a me.
> 
> Anche mia madre è stata tradita e lasciata e solo ora capisco quanto può esser stata male.
> 
> ...


ah, mi dispiace per tua madre.

e visto che te ne rendi conto,
ti sei chiesto come mai insisti?


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> alla fine siamo usciti... in 2 giorni visti 3 volte... 2 volte abbiamo fatto sesso.
> 
> visti Sabato sera a bere qualcosa... tuttso Ok, abbiamo parlato delle nostre giornate.
> Io mi sento un poco più geloso e faccio molto caso al suo sguardo dove guarda e chi guarda.
> ...


Bon.
Ricorda solo che non hai fatto tutto, sei giusto allo start.
E queste dimostrazioni dolci e carine che hai avuto nei suoi confronti sono solo la parte più facile, la superficie.


----------



## Daniele34 (3 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> e visto che te ne rendi conto,
> ti sei chiesto come mai insisti?


Rendere conto di cosa? 
Che sono stato un "deficiente"? (o della probabilità del fallimento?)

No... non lo sono stato. (solo una probabilità)

Lo faccio perché in questo modo posso mettermi l'anima in pace e poter dire: "io c'ho provato".




SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Bon.





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ricorda solo che non hai fatto tutto, sei giusto allo start.
> E queste dimostrazioni dolci e carine che hai avuto nei suoi confronti sono solo la parte più facile, la superficie.




Assolutamente NO, non ho fatto tutto... pochissimo.
Ma le cose vanno fatte assieme.
Se avrò uno spunto da lei... OK... altrimenti o sarà BIANCO o sarà NERO (e non mi riferisco all'amante :rotfl: )

E lei ancora che mi dice che in realtà ancora non ci crede di quello che abbiamo fatto assieme... di quello che è successo ieri notte. Per lei è stato bellissimo ed è rimasta molto colpita.
(anche se modestamente mi fa piacere... non mi monto la testa poiché questo non vuol dire comunque nulla).


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> PS: la cosa comica della questione? Che quando sono tornato a casa ho detto a mia madre dove ero stato e dove avevo dormito... e mi sono sentito rispondere:
> 
> View attachment 10121
> 
> ...


ha ragione tua madre


----------



## Tradito? (3 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ha ragione tua madre


[emoji106]


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Maggio 2015)

Sai Daniele, hai fatto bene. Hai fatto ciò che ti andava, tutto lecito.

Dalla mia piccola esperienza, però, io ti dico che alle carinerie credo poco. Ma non da sempre, da poco. Mi ci rivedo in te, lo ero. Con gli altri lo ero. Me lo sono domandata oggi. Perché con gli altri tutte queste "peripezie" e perché con l'attuale compagno è tutto così semplice? Semplicemente quando non c'è nulla,dobbiamo aver qualcosa da creare, qualcosa da dare. Quando c'è  tanto a livello sentimentale - emotivo, tutto viene spontaneo, e anche il semplice esser complici di una battuta sciocca, ti dà molto più  di tutto ciò che di materiale si possa costruire,  prenotare,  ideare ecc. 

Parli che di serate così troppo poche ve ne sono state,  semplicemente era il risultato di ciò che eravate a livello di "coppia".


----------



## Daniele34 (4 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sai Daniele, hai fatto bene. Hai fatto ciò che ti andava, tutto lecito.
> 
> Dalla mia piccola esperienza, però, io ti dico che alle carinerie credo poco. Ma non da sempre, da poco. Mi ci rivedo in te, lo ero. Con gli altri lo ero. Me lo sono domandato oggi. Perché con gli altri tutte queste "peripezie" e perché con l'attuale compagno è tutto così semplice? Semplicemente quando non c'è nulla,dobbiamo aver qualcosa da creare, qualcosa da dare. Quando c'è  tanto a livello sentimentale - emotivo, tutto viene spontaneo, e anche il semplice esser complici di una battuta sciocca, ti dà molto più  di tutto ciò che di materiale si possa costruire,  prenotare,  ideare ecc.
> 
> Parli che di serate così troppo poche ve ne sono state,  semplicemente era il risultato di ciò che eravate a livello di "coppia".


Nella tua piccola esperienza di quanto è stata la tua storia più lunga?

Le carinerie possono essere molto importanti all'inizio... ma anche poco presenti poichè la passione e il sentimento sono forti.
Dopo anni che si sta assieme... quel tanto a livello sentimentale può affievolirsi e dare di meno di quello che c'era nei primi due o tre anni.
Successivamente penso le carinerie sono importanti per riscoprirsi e per accendere il desiderio di stare assieme.

Cavolo! non ci credo che in 8 anni di storia si possa provare e sentire le stesse emozioni di 5 anni prima!
Dai su... non siamo nel mulino bianco!


----------



## Daniele34 (4 Maggio 2015)

Questa sera mi ha chiamato... e vuole rivedermi per andare a prendere una cosa a cena la prossima settimana.

Questa mattina quando l'ho accompagnata a casa dopo la serata... si è ingelosita non poco poichè nella macchina ha trovato un paio di guanti di mia madre...

Li ha presi e ha detto: "e questi di chi sono?".
Li per li... non sapevo neanche io fossero di mia madre, ed ho esitato un attimo.
Gli scoccia non poco che io mi possa frequentare con qualcun altra.

Premetto... ogni volta che usciamo, lei mi riempe di baci... cerca le mie mani, cerca la mia bocca, giuro: visti da fuori sembriamo degli innamorati al primo giorno che si baciano e si guardano negli occhi.

naturalmente tutte queste cose mi confondono non poco... nonostante tutto, penso tra non molto di metterla davanti ad un bivio.

Penso che, anche con il discorso della madre che sta in condizioni veramente non buone abbia molto paura di perdere anche me.

Mi disse di avere le idee più chiare ma secondo me... non c'ha ancora capito una mazza!


----------



## Daniele34 (4 Maggio 2015)

Ora... la sapete cosa mi tiene ancora a galla in questa situazione?

Le vostre storie e le storie degli altri.

Leggo di persone che sono tornate assieme più forti di prima, persone che si sono infognate, persone vhe hanno cambiato partner e si sono trovati nelle stesse condizioni, persone che sono rimaste per fatti propri che dicono di star bene ma in fondo vorrebbero avere qualcuno.

Alla fine per certi versi, trovo la mia storia simile ad altre persone.
Le storie sono sempre le stesse.

1) lei o lui che ignora
2) lei o lui che trova lo svago con qualcun altro
3) lei e lui che si ritrovano o che si lasciano

Mi domando io: 
"queste persone sono tutti dei coglioni destinate a ricadere nell'errore?"

Ognuno commenta e risponde in base alle proprie esperienze di vita.

Quelli che non sono più stati accettati e non sono riusciti a far funzionare le.cose... quelli che hanno ritentato e hanno sbagliato una seconda volta consigliano di lasciar tutto.

Poi ci sono le persone più sensibili e attente... quelle in cui c'è stata la voglia e sono tornati più forti di prima.

Non penso che la mia storia sia differente da ognuna di queste persone e nelle migliori delle situazioni in entrambi casi sono felici.

Non mi sembra esista una verità assoluta.


----------



## Tradito? (4 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Ora... *la sapete cosa mi tiene ancora a galla in questa situazione?
> 
> Le vostre storie e le storie degli altr*i.
> 
> ...


l'unica verità che vedo io è che te le canti e te le suoni in vista del tuo obiettivo che è ritornare con lei. 
Mi sembra che ti appiglieresti a tutto pur di restare a galla come dici.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> l'unica verità che vedo io è che te le canti e te le suoni in vista del tuo obiettivo che è ritornare con lei.
> Mi sembra che ti appiglieresti a tutto pur di restare a galla come dici.


io credo che non abbia ancora metabolizzato la cosa... è giusto che provi, è giusto che veda come va per non dire "potevo provarci"

non è detto che le cose vadano per forza male, anche se, per come la vedo io, un quadro rotto resta sempre un quadro rotto.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che non abbia ancora metabolizzato la cosa... è giusto che provi, è giusto che veda come va per non dire "potevo provarci"
> 
> non è detto che le cose vadano per forza male, anche se, per come la vedo io, *un quadro rotto resta sempre un quadro rotto*.


La realtà è che ora lui è come una barca nel bel mezzo di una tempesta: può solo sperare che passi e rimanere in balia degli eventi. Essere ancora innamorati in queste situazioni, è davvero un bel fardello.

Sul grassettato... concordo, ci può mettere l'attack, ma se sei attento lo noti subito.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> La realtà è che ora lui è come una barca nel bel mezzo di una tempesta: può solo sperare che passi e rimanere in balia degli eventi. Essere ancora innamorati in queste situazioni, è davvero un bel fardello.
> 
> Sul grassettato... concordo, ci può mettere l'attack, ma se sei attento lo noti subito.


lo so, però se decidi di "provare" il resto devi lasciartelo alle spalle e non è facile...


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Ora... la sapete cosa mi tiene ancora a galla in questa situazione?
> 
> Le vostre storie e le storie degli altri.
> 
> ...



È vero, nonnesiste la verità assoluta ma.
Sono stata tradita dall' unico uomo a cui avevo promesso fedeltà, io traditrice dichiarata.
Mi ha tradita innamorandosi della sua segreteria, che tutt' ora lavora con lui. E non solo, ma lei ha appena comprato casa a 100 metri da dove abitiamo noi, in un paesino di mille anime. 
Ai tempi della loro relazione, erano così innamorati che alla fine io ero quasi il terzo incomodo, visto che in azienda tutti sapevano e loro non si nascondevano.
La botta ammetto è stata forte ma.
Ce l abbiamo fatta. Nonostante lei continuasse anche a fine della loro storia, ad entrare nella nostra coppia a gamba tesa.
Per mesi. Anzi. Diciamo un anno tondo.
Tralascio lo schifo totale di che cosa è uscito dalla bocca di lei per tutti quei mesi, e tralasciò anche l incapacità di Mattia di arginarla, tanto che ho dovuto intervenire, cosa che non avrei mai voluto fare.
Detto questo io non so se te la canti e te la suoni, io non so se lei vuole riprovarci seriamente o no, però...ti consiglio vivamente di cancellare lui, di cercare di fottertene se lavorano insieme o no, tanto non è quello che li può allontanare o avvicinare.
Se lei è quella che vuoi, allora riprenditela.
Punto.
E ricominciate su basi nuove.
Si può fare, perché meglio non avere rimpianti.
Io non so se sarete fortunati e farete come l araba fenice o Vi manderete a fanculo con infamia, certo è che per la mia esperienza, dovete se volete, cambiare prop4io le basi.
Creare nuove dinamiche, parlare fino allo sfinimento dei percorsi che hanno portato il cantiere della vostra casa coppia ad essere fermato.
Provate a cambiare il progetto.
Seriamente, due coccole e due colazioni a letto sono cazzate, ci vuole ben altro.
Io e Mattia siamo una coppia che ce l ha fatta e anche alla grande.
Abbiamo cambiato dinamiche, non tutte.
Abbiamo fatto un percorso da pelle sanguinante con sale sopra ed è andata bene.
Ci siamo fatti il culo quadro ma ne è valsa la pena.


----------



## Daniele34 (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> La realtà è che ora lui è come una barca nel bel mezzo di una tempesta: può solo sperare che passi e rimanere in balia degli eventi. Essere ancora innamorati in queste situazioni, è davvero un bel fardello.
> 
> Sul grassettato... concordo, ci può mettere l'attack, ma se sei attento lo noti subito.


No, non penso di essere in balia degli eventi poiché sto reagendo e sento MOLTO la differenza tra oggi e 1 mese fa... quando avevo quel nodo allo stomaco che mi deprimeva e mi rendeva depresso.

Ora, sto decisamente molto meglio... e ogni settimana che passa riesco a metabolizzare qualcosa di più.



Simy ha detto:


> lo so, però se decidi di "provare" il resto devi lasciartelo alle spalle e non è facile...


Si... anche qui, prima avevo il chiodo fisso che mi frenava su molte cose, su tutte!
Adesso 'sto chiodo rimane.... ma riesco a pensare e a concentrarmi su altro.



Tebe ha detto:


> Creare nuove dinamiche, parlare fino allo sfinimento dei percorsi che hanno portato il cantiere della vostra casa coppia ad essere fermato.




...a parte la serata passata assieme... abbiamo parlato moltissimo nei giorni precedenti.
Continuato a parlare di quel che non è andato e perché, e cosa si può fare.
Il perché dei miei e dei suoi comportamenti.
Le uscite di sera, le mie e le sue attenzioni... queste cose sono mancate e cerchiamo di ritrovarle.

Per quanto riguarda il tradimento solo pochissimi accenni senza entrare in particolari... anche perchè quando dice una cosa a riguardo con mezzo dettaglio in più a me "parte l'embolo": non è stata una scelta sbagliata e BASTA non esistono altre giustificazioni.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> No, non penso di essere in balia degli eventi poiché sto reagendo e sento MOLTO la differenza tra oggi e 1 mese fa... quando avevo quel nodo allo stomaco che mi deprimeva e mi rendeva depresso.
> 
> Ora, sto decisamente molto meglio... e ogni settimana che passa riesco a metabolizzare qualcosa di più.
> 
> ...


anche io ti trovo "cambiato" da quando sei entrato ad oggi...


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> No, non penso di essere in balia degli eventi poiché sto reagendo e sento MOLTO la differenza tra oggi e 1 mese fa... quando avevo quel nodo allo stomaco che mi deprimeva e mi rendeva depresso.
> 
> Ora, sto decisamente molto meglio... e ogni settimana che passa riesco a metabolizzare qualcosa di più.
> 
> ...


Non basta parlare moltissimo nei giorni precedenti, bisogna parlare moltissimo dopo.
E nel parlare non è contemplato il tradimento, o meglio parlare di cose tipo tu hai fatto questo, potevi fare questo e via dicendo.
È solo scavare nella merda, e credo a nessuno piaccia farlo.


----------



## Homer (4 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Ora... la sapete cosa mi tiene ancora a galla in questa situazione?
> 
> Le vostre storie e le storie degli altri.
> 
> ...


Se hai deciso di riprovarci non farti questa domanda, e quando smetterai di fartela è perchè avrai ridonato il cuore alla persona che ti ha fatto del male e che ami. :up:


----------



## Daniele34 (8 Maggio 2015)

Dopo una settimana di frequentazione adesso mi dice: "quando sono accanto a te adesso non sono mai triste...".

Si, ci siamo divertiti e siamo stati bene... abbiamo parlato tantissimo di tutto, tranne che delle cose brutte del passato dove ormai ci siamo detti praticamente tutto.

Lei... sembra aver preso una "botta in testa".
Da prima che era indecisa dove non sapeva e aveva paura, adesso sembra sia molto più sicura di se e di quel che vuole, mi guarda e mi bacia come se fosse uno dei primi giorni in cui ci siamo conosciuti.

Programma le giornate... mi propone cene e uscite.

Io?
Mi piace e mi diverto quando sono con lei, la bacio con passione e la desidero.

Quando invece NON sono con lei, qualche pensiero mi assale.
"starà sola? vuole fare il doppio gioco?  e se rimango fregato un'altra volta e mi ritrovo le corna di nuovo?

Devo indagare ancora? E se indagando esce fuori che fa la "cretina" con qualcuno (anche senza portarselo a letto)?

Hai ha sempre avuto un atteggiamento molto friendly con tutti e non so' veramente quanto e se posso accettare questo ORA che di fiducia ne ho molta meno.

Queste domande non sono un incubo, ma ogni tanto mi capita di pensarci. :up:

...e secondo me, lei, ogni tanto se ne accorge che faccio qualche pensiero "strano", infatti sta molto attenta a quel che dice (in passato facevamo apprezzamenti su donne e uomini che ci circondavano con qualche battuta... adesso evita).

Non capisco perché ma mi fa anche moltissimi apprezzamenti dal punto di vista fisico... "come sei bello oggi", "mi piaci moltissimo" ecc.. probabilmente vuol darmi una certezza che io a lei piaccio, e a volte mi sento come preso per il culo.


NON siamo tornati assieme.
Ci stiamo frequentando ma lei quasi sembra prenderla come prima


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Maggio 2015)

Anch'io vivo da quattro mesi una situazione simile. Lui, il traditore, fa di tutto di più per riprendermisi e a me non dispiacciono le miriadi di sue attenzioni, of course. 

Il problema vero credo si porrà quando si tornerà ad una specie di normalità fatta non solo di puccipuccicaraamoretesoro che ora arginano un po' i malipensieri edulcorandoli. 


Andando vedendo


----------



## Daniele34 (9 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anch'io vivo da quattro mesi una situazione simile. Lui, il traditore, fa di tutto di più per riprendermisi e a me non dispiacciono le miriadi di sue attenzioni, of course.
> 
> Il problema vero credo si porrà quando si tornerà ad una specie di normalità fatta non solo di puccipuccicaraamoretesoro che ora arginano un po' i malipensieri edulcorandoli.
> 
> ...


Penso il segreto sia proprio cercare di non tornale alla cosi detta "normalità" così come l'abbiamo conosciuta poichè potrebbe essere deleteria.

Ma cercare quel tipo di rapporto che ci porta sempre a desisderare lui/lei vicino a noi.

Diciamo che la cosa più difficile sarà mantenere quel livello di fiducia costante (non totale) esente da sbalzi e sospetti che potrebbero rendere la vita dura per entrambi.

Prima dovrebbe essere raggiunto quel livello di pace interiore che io ancora non ho raggiunto totalmente.

Solo grazie all'aiuto di entrambele parti si può raggiungere.

Ma tu ci convivi con lui? O siete comunque separati?


Che poi si parla di "traditori" quando sappiamo bene che il problema non è mai stato il tradimento di suo.... PERÒ CI FA COMUNQUE RODERE IL CULO!

e perdere una possiiblità per una roditura di culo non ne vale la pena!

Poi mica possiamo fargliela passare 100% liscia...


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Penso il segreto sia proprio cercare di non tornale alla cosi detta "normalità" così come l'abbiamo conosciuta poichè potrebbe essere deleteria.
> 
> *Ma cercare quel tipo di rapporto che ci porta sempre a desisderare lui/lei vicino a noi.*
> 
> ...



Trattasi di marito (convivente ).


Primo grassetto: quel tipo di rapporto, anche se non asfissiante (tant'è che al suo interno c'era ossigeno sufficiente affinchè si sviluppasse il tradimento) io pensavo di averlo già di default. Epperò non era così. Per lui. Evidentemente.


La fiducia ormai, per quanto mi riguarda, è minata alle radici. Credo che non mi fiderò mai più come prima, ma va bene così. Le sveglie servono a svegliare. Meglio all'erta magari sbagliando, che bella addormentata ebete e sorridente.


----------



## Daniele34 (9 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Trattasi di marito (convivente ).
> 
> 
> Primo grassetto: quel tipo di rapporto, anche se non asfissiante (tant'è che al suo interno c'era ossigeno sufficiente affinchè si sviluppasse il tradimento) io pensavo di averlo già di default. Epperò non era così. Per lui. Evidentemente.
> ...


hai ragione!

Certo... penso che però anche in una situazione "matrimoniale" ci siano anche altri fattori che possono spingere la coppia a continuare... o magari sbaglio.


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> hai ragione!
> 
> Certo... penso che però anche in una situazione "matrimoniale" ci siano anche altri fattori che possono spingere la coppia a continuare... o magari sbaglio.


Nel mio caso non ci sono figli in comune e siamo indipendenti economicamente, dunque l'unica ragione risiede nell'ammmore e nel non abbandono della costruzione del progetto comune iniziale. Certo, si è abbattuta una tromba d'aria (tromba??? :rotfl di grado EF5 sulla coppia, anzi su di me perchè il lavoro sporco devo sciropparmelo tutto io, ma sci ssi prOva


----------



## Daniele34 (11 Maggio 2015)

In questi giorni... ho evitato di parlare del senso di sfiducia ho preferito godermi i momenti piacevoli e di vivere la felicità.

Viverli anche dopo essere tornato a casa mia...

Ma passato un giorno o due... pensieri ripassano per la testa.

E se così non fosse? 

Non saprei se parlarne o meno con la mia "quasi compagna" o lasciarli soffocare dentro... aspettare un altro momento felice assieme per farli stare muti.

L'ombra ogni tanto torna e ti ripassa davanti.

Lei sembra di nuovo persa di me... mi guarda con gli occhi innamorati di una volta.
persino ha espresso la sua quadi intenzione di tornare a vivere assieme (naturalmente ho detto: "adesso proprio non è il momento giusto").

bah....


----------



## Daniele34 (12 Maggio 2015)

Oggi a pranzo guardandomi negli occhi mi dice: "non so come ho potuto pensare di vivere senza te"...

... e io: 

però sotto sotto dentro di me... mi sono uscite 1.000.000 di domande...  

tra cui: "me starà a pija per culo?"


----------



## drusilla (12 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Oggi a pranzo guardandomi negli occhi mi dice: "non so come ho potuto pensare di vivere senza te"...
> 
> ... e io:
> 
> ...


Ti faccio una domanda: tu nella vita a cosa dai più importanza, le parole o i fatti?


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Oggi a pranzo guardandomi negli occhi mi dice: "non so come ho potuto pensare di vivere senza te"...
> 
> ... e io:
> 
> ...



fatti, no pugnette


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Allora*



Simy ha detto:


> fatti, no pugnette


Di cosa si tratta?


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Oggi a pranzo guardandomi negli occhi mi dice: "non so come ho potuto pensare di vivere senza te"...
> 
> ... e io:
> 
> ...


Si  
Scherzi a parte, ma che domande dovresti farti??
E 'na frase. Magari lo pensa pure, ma resta una semplice frase. Mettila così: sii contento del fatto che abbia voluto dirti una cosa carina.


----------



## Daniele34 (17 Maggio 2015)

2 giorni passati assieme......

Cena fuori... cinema... dormito assieme... sesso... ecc...

Siamo stati molto bene!
Felici di baciarci come le prime volte! 

Però... a casa sua... ogni tanto mi ricapita il suo PC o telefono dalle mani.
la voglia di cuoriosare e sbirciare c'è, e questo mi fa stare molto male.
Ho paura do trovare qualcosa che non vorrei. 
Ogni singolo, piccolo sospetto fa nascere in me gelosia e rabbia (Anche per quelle cose stupide).

a volte tendo a capire "fischi per fiaschi" quando mi parla e tendo a pensare sempre con un piccolo fondo si malizia con delle forti fitte alla testa.
lei penso se ne accorga... ma le ripeto solo che sono stanco.
Non posso coinvolgerla ora... in sensazioni basate sul NULLA ma solo su "seghe" mentali!

Mi domando se... questo passerà o no con il tempo o se sarà una costante poichè così non posso vivere.

Questa mattina le ho accennato qualcosa... qualcosa in merito al fatto che, ogni tanto qualche pensiero e qualche curiosità mi viene.

A lei dispiace! 

le ho detto: "non è che sei tornata con me per paura di rimanere sola?"

Lei mi dice di no... e che è quando è con me è felice.


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> 2 giorni passati assieme......
> 
> Cena fuori... cinema... dormito assieme... sesso... ecc...
> 
> ...



sul neretto: dipende da te


----------



## Diletta (18 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto: dipende da te



...purtroppo non ne sarei così sicura.
I pensieri, proprio perché tali, sono liberi per definizione e difficilmente controllabili.
Quello che si può fare, con esercizio ed impegno, è la gestione degli stessi in modo che facciano meno danni possibili, in primis a chi li produce (i pensieri).


----------



## Daniele34 (21 Maggio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...purtroppo non ne sarei così sicura.
> I pensieri, proprio perché tali, sono liberi per definizione e difficilmente controllabili.
> Quello che si può fare, con esercizio ed impegno, è la gestione degli stessi in modo che facciano meno danni possibili, in primis a chi li produce (i pensieri).


Hai relstivamente ragione....

Il fatto è che... dipende proprio da noi stessi.

Se non siamo in condizioni talo da poter accogliere l'altro, qualsiasi parola/pebsiero può essere interpretato almeno con 2 significati totalmente opposti.

Come anticipato da qualcun altro... la vita non è tutto un "puccipucciamoremio" e nei momenti "normali" si rischia di interpretare "fischi per fiaschi".
Anche lo stesso suono delle parole può cambiare!

quindi... Ok i pensiero dell'altro/a ma dobbiamo avere anche una certa predisposizione.

Già un paio do volte ho storto il naso per situazioni dove effettivamente potevo evitare...


----------



## Daniele34 (26 Maggio 2015)

Rileggere i post precedenti a 3 mesi dall'accaduto... dove molte cose sono cambiate è buona cosa.

Riesco ad analizzare meglio le mie emozioni e la situazione.

Scrivere è una buona cosa... i commenti e consigli sono utilissimi ma rileggere se stessi è ancora meglio!

È come rivedere un film difficile... dove la spiegazione è solo nella fine.

Scrivere le proprie emozioni fa bene!


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Rileggere i post precedenti a 3 mesi dall'accaduto... dove molte cose sono cambiate è buona cosa.
> 
> Riesco ad analizzare meglio le mie emozioni e la situazione.
> 
> ...


Lo pensi, o cerchi di essere convincente per te stesso?  

Hai scritto tre volte lo stesso concetto


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Rileggere i post precedenti a 3 mesi dall'accaduto... dove molte cose sono cambiate è buona cosa.
> 
> Riesco ad analizzare meglio le mie emozioni e la situazione.
> 
> ...


Te lo stai ripetendo come un mantra eh....


----------



## Daniele34 (27 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lo pensi, o cerchi di essere convincente per te stesso?
> 
> Hai scritto tre volte lo stesso concetto





Simy ha detto:


> Te lo stai ripetendo come un mantra eh....


Bah... non è che "lo penso"... lo sento.
Sento di stare meglio...  meglio rispetto a quei giorni di INFERNO totale!

Penso sapete benissimo di cosa parlo... forse anche meglio di me.


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Bah... non è che "lo penso"... lo sento.
> Sento di stare meglio...  meglio rispetto a quei giorni di INFERNO totale!
> 
> Penso sapete benissimo di cosa parlo... forse anche meglio di me.


Eh già [emoji6]


----------

